# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #1979 Acinonyx, Άνω Πατήσια

## Acinonyx

Κόμβος Acinonyx #1979

Το πρώτο ασύρματο interface του κόμβου ολοκληρώθηκε και δουλεύει δοκιμάστικά από σήμερα.

Ο wifi πομποδέκτης είναι το θρυλικό DWL-900AP+ με το ποτενσιόμετρο. Το σημείο που βρίσκομαι είναι δύσκολο και οι κοντινότεροι κόμβοι σε μένα είναι οι [email protected] (600m), bakolaz-37 (1.7km), και jabarlee-34 (1.6km).. Παρολαυτά δεν έχω με κανένα οπτική επαφή. Προς την κατεύθυνση του [email protected] τα κτίρια είναι ψηλότερα από το δικό μου, τον bakolaz τον κλείνει ένας ουρανοξύστης και ο jabralee βρίσκεται οριακά πίσω από ένα λόφο... Παρόλαυτά ένα μήνα πριν, το δοκιμαστικό link προς τον jabarlee είχε πετύχει. Τώρα όμως έχουν ανοίξει κι άλλοι σταθμοί σε γειτονικό κανάλι και στην ίδια κατεύθυνση, ο θόρυβος έχει αυξηθεί και ένα αξιοπρεπές link έιναι ανέφικτο. Αναγκαστικά στράφηκα προς τον Alexandro-45 (3.4km) προς τον οποίο έχω τέλεια οπτική επαφη. Έπεσα στο AP του οριακά αφού το FSL για τα 3,4χλμ είναι 111db. Η κεραία του interface είναι ένα πιάτο 75εκ. με handmade feeder κυλινδρικό κυμματοδηγό. Το όλο κεραιόσυστημα έχει απολαβή 24dbi - 3dbi(απώλειες) = 21dbi. Με το D-link στα -1dbm το link ήταν αναξιόπιστο διότι το Fade Margin έπεφτε στα 6,6db. Για 10db Fade Margin πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί στα 3dbm έξοδο.

Μόλις βρεθούν κάρτες για να στηθεί το ταρατσο-pc θα γίνει αναζήτηση για κατευθυντικό link και ίσως και για BB οπότε το D-link θα λειτουργεί πιά με μειωμένη ισχύ ως τοπικό AP σε omni ή sector.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Καλωσήρθες στο φιλόξενο Γεροβουνό  ::  

Όποτε θέλεις τα λέμε και ειδικά αν σκοπεύεις να γίνεις κόμβος, έχω ένα διαθέσιμο BB Interface.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Αλέξανδρε,

Πολύ ωραία! Ενδιαφέρομαι για BB link...  ::  Περιμένω να βρεθούν ασύρματες κάρτες (2) για το ταρατσοPC μου σε προσιτή τιμή για να ξεκινήσω να κατασκευάζω και άλλα κατευθυντικά ifs για πειραματισμό και δοκιμές... Θα σου στείλω PM να συνενοηθούμε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Δυστυχώς μετά την βραδυνή μπόρα σταμάτησε να παίζει το link μου...  ::  

Το ήξερα ότι θα το μετανιώσω που έβαλα μονοτική ταινία αντί για θερμοσυστελώμενο ζυμαρικό στον συνδετήρα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Σταθεροποιήθηκε η κατάσταση μου με το λινκ στο Γεροβουνό. Ειδικά μετά την τοποθέτηση του νέου feeder. Το μεταποιημένο D-link δουλεύει εκπληκτικά καλά στα 3dbm και έχω δει ταχύτητες μέχρι και 450kB/s!! Περιμένω υλικά για να στήσω άλλα 2 intrerfaces αφού έχω 2 σταθμούς σε απόσταση 20 και 100 μέτρων από μένα που δεν βλέπουν σχεδόν καθόλου πουθενά και θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Απο το τελευταίο post έχουν στηθεί δύο ασυρματα interface με κάρτες netgear MA311 και έχουν περάσει τις δοκιμές σε επίπεδο υλικού. Αυτή τη στιγμή γίνονται δοκιμές στη δρομολόγηση. Μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα θα ξανα-λειτουργήσει το αποστρατευμένο 900+ σε omni ως AP με εξαιρετικά χαμηλή εμβέλεια..

----------


## Acinonyx

Δρομολόγηση ΟΚ.

Κατασκευάστηκε κεραία collinear omni με τον κλασικό τρόπο με τα λ/2 γραμμής μεταφοράς. Οι δοκιμές ήταν επιτυχείς. Συγκεκριμένα έγινε με αυτή λήψη beacon από Βριλήσια, απόσταση 10,5km.  ::  Από αύριο θα τοποθετηθεί στον ιστό και θα δουλεύει με το 900AP+ με πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ και ESSID awmn-1979-AP... 

Η δεύτερη Netgear ακόμη ψάχνεται..

----------


## v.t.b.

Μην μου πεις οτι πιανεις και εκεί την sector του nikolas γιατι θα ...........

Α ναι και μεγιές  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πιάνω το p2p link του με τον ocean που βρίσκεται 2 km μακριά από το nikolas αλλά στην ίδια ευθεία με εμένα που βρίσκομαι 10χλμ μακριά. Είμαι 5 μοίρες δεξιότερα από το κέντρο της δέσμης του. Μου έκανε εντύπωση πάντως που τον έπιασα με την ιδιοκατασκευασμένη omni που έχει θεωρητικό μέγιστο, συμφωνα με τον σχεδιαστή, 6dbi. Πέτυχε η άτιμη..  ::

----------


## v.t.b.

Το οποιο είναι και με μειωμένης ισχής, πρέπει να παίζουν αρκετά χαμυλά τα linksys, απλά επειδί το AP είναι από την μεριά του Νικόλα (και του έχω πεί να συκώσουμε πύργο ...)  ::   ::   ::   ::  , υπομονή να στενέψω τις δέσμες να αλάξω πολώσεις ...

----------


## Acinonyx

To Access Point λειτουργεί κανονικά. Επίσης δουλεύει και DHCP Server για αυτό το interface με εύρος 27 διαθέσιμων διευθύνσεων  ::  Οι κάτοχοι 802.11b+ συσκευών/καρτών μπορούν να συνδεθουν στα 22Mbps.

Λειτουργεί επίσης και ένα δοκιμαστικό interface σε managed mode (AP) με 5άρι DHCP που βλέπει δυτικά σε οριζόντια πόλωση... ESSID awmn-1979_testing  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

> σε managed mode (AP)


Μάλλον εννοείς σε master mode...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> σε managed mode (AP)
> 
> 
> Μάλλον εννοείς σε master mode...


Αυτό εννοούσα.  :: 

Προχτές ο κόμβος ήταν down για 7 ώρες λόγω πτώσης τάσης.  ::  Εντωμεταξύ το link με τον Alex που με βγάζει στο υπόλοιπο AWMN σέρνεται για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα της ημέρας. Μου βρωμάει θορυβίλα η κατάσταση... Όχι στον δικό μου δέκτη πάντως. Ελπίζω συντομα να βρεθεί η αιτια..

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος είναι πάλι πλήρως λειτουργικός μετά από μία περίοδο 4 ημερών με προβλήματα. Το λινκ με το Γεροβουνό όπως ξαφνικά είχε χαλάσει, έτσι ξαφνικά έφτιαξε και πάλι. Δεν ξέρω αν έκανε κάτι ο Αλέξανδρος.

Έγινε το λινκ με τον Billgout. Λόγο του χαμηλού θορύβου στην κατεύθυνση του, παίζει πολύ καλά με αρκετά χαμηλή ισχύ. Θα δεχτεί ακόμη βελτιώσεις σε επίπεδο υλικού και στόχευσης. Ελπίζω να βρεθεί σύντομα 2o link από την πλευρά του με άλλο κόμβο του AWMN..

----------


## Billgout

> Έγινε το λινκ με τον Billgout. Λόγο του χαμηλού θορύβου στην κατεύθυνση του, παίζει πολύ καλά με αρκετά χαμηλή ισχύ. Θα δεχτεί ακόμη βελτιώσεις σε επίπεδο υλικού και στόχευσης. Ελπίζω να βρεθεί σύντομα 2o link από την πλευρά του με άλλο κόμβο του AWMN..


και εγώ.....  ::   ::   ::  

έχει βγει ήδη ανακοίνωση προς αναζήτηση http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=70141#70141  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Billgout ανυπομονώ!

Προς τους πελάτες: 

Η ισχύς του AP έχει ρυθμιστεί με εμβέλεια γύρω στο 1,5 χιλιόμετρο για κεραία 15dbi. Από εκεί και πέρα θα μπορούν να συνδέονται πελάτες μόνο με μεγαλύτερες κεραίες.

Η ισχύς εκπομπής των clients θα ελέγχεται ανα τακτά αλλά και έκτακτα χρονικά διαστήματα για το αν βρίσκεται στα σωστά επίπεδα δηλαδή γύρω στα -75dbm. Σε περίπτωση που υπερβαίνει αδικαιολόγητα αυτό το όριο θα ειδοποιείται ώστε να βρούμε μία λύση μαζί. Υπενθυμίζω ότι μεγάλες διαφορές σε εκπομπή μεταξύ των πελατών δημιουργούν προβλήματα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πελάτες. Σε περίπτωση που ο πελάτης δεν είναι συνεργασιμος τότε θα γίνεται MAC ban στα μηχανήματά του.

----------


## awpnet

> Πιάνω το p2p link του με τον ocean που βρίσκεται 2 km μακριά από το nikolas αλλά στην ίδια ευθεία με εμένα που βρίσκομαι 10χλμ μακριά. Είμαι 5 μοίρες δεξιότερα από το κέντρο της δέσμης του. Μου έκανε εντύπωση πάντως που τον έπιασα με την ιδιοκατασκευασμένη omni που έχει θεωρητικό μέγιστο, συμφωνα με τον σχεδιαστή, 6dbi. Πέτυχε η άτιμη..


Ekei περιπου υπολογίζω και τη δικη μου ομνι αρκει να κατεβαινει χαμηλα
(υψομετρικα) για να με πιανουν όλοι!!!!!!!
Εχω την αθήνα κ περιχωρα πιατο κ να μην πιανω κανέναν  ::   ::   ::  
Στο τέλος θα βάλω καμια dsl του ελέους 256κβ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τοποθετήθηκε ένα ακόμη wireless interface, netgear φυσικά. Αυτό θα το στρέψω μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός βόρεια, μήπως τσιμπήσει κανείς.  ::  Ετοιμάζεται και DNS server. Θα σηκωθεί κι αυτός μόλις βρεθεί χρόνος...

----------


## bakolaz

Πόσο βόρεια δηλαδή ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Καρφί Βόρεια... Μενίδι City..  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Καρφί Βόρεια... Μενίδι City..


  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε καιρός ήτανε. Θες να συγκυβερνούμε την περιοχή Acinonyx;

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω αναθέσει την διακυβέρνηση σε έναν νέο συγκυβερνήτη: τον Keymaster. Θα τα κανονίσετε πιστεύω εσείς όταν έρθει η ώρα..  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Έχω αναθέσει την διακυβέρνηση σε έναν νέο συγκυβερνήτη: τον Keymaster. Θα τα κανονίσετε πιστεύω εσείς όταν έρθει η ώρα..


Μα με τον Παναγιώτη τα έχουμε πει ήδη και θα παίξει ενεργό ρόλο στην περιοχή.  ::   ::   ::  
Άντε να δούμε αποτελέσματα.

Υ.Γ Ετοιμάζεται πιθανά κόμβος στις εργατικές κατοικίες στα σύνορα Μενιδίου Άνω Λιοσίων. Λεεςς να ...

----------


## deysta

> Καρφί Βόρεια... Μενίδι City..


απο ποτε μπαινει σε λειτουργια  ::  να δοκιμασω αν σε βλεπω  ::

----------


## Torque

Μάλλον δουλεύει ήδη.Χτες βράδυ που έπαιζα με μια omni εγώ,έπιασα ένα awmn1979_menidi_test(?).Κάπως έτσι λέγεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αύριο ή μεθαύριο μάλλον θα μπει..  :: 




> Μάλλον δουλεύει ήδη.Χτες βράδυ που έπαιζα με μια omni εγώ,έπιασα ένα awmn1979_menidi_test(?).Κάπως έτσι λέγεται.


Ωχ, έπιασες τις δοκιμές που έκανα με το rubber duckie! Αρχίζω να πίστεύω ότι παρακολουθείς την κάθε μου κίνηση. ΧΑΧΑ! Στο τέλος θα μου πεις ότι με ειδες και να φτιάχνω την κεραιά στην ταράτσα μου! Το έπιασες το υπονοούμενο; LOL  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το if προς Βόρεια είναι up. Προσορινά είναι σε κεραία ιδιοκατασκευή κυμματοδηγό με εύρος ημίσειας ισχύος 40 μοίρες περίπου. Αν κάτσει link τότε θα αντικατασταθεί με offset κατοπτρο. Δοκιμάστε να συνδεθείτε. Λειτουργεί DHCP.  :: 

Υ.Γ. Από ένα scan που έκανα εγώ με το kismet, εκτός των άσχετων δικτύων, έπιασα clients των lok και sotiris.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι κεραίες...

----------


## sotiris

χμμ,λες να δοκιμασω για ΒΒ μαζι σου; σε λιγο ερχεται το σετακι απο τις ομαδικες και θα δοκιμασω.

----------


## tyfeonas

ελπιζω να το αφησεις μεχρι την δευτερα το απογευμα (αυριο) να κανουμε scan με τον δημητρη απο το σπιτι του αλλα και απο το δικο μου.

χθες σε ενα προχειρο scan απο το σπιτι μου επιασα τον κομβο manolis απο το γαλατσι . 
αυτο που υποπτευομαι ειναι οτι το πιατο μου δεν μπορει να κοιταξει αρκετα χαμηλα οταν ειναι στον ιστο.

θα το δω στο scan με τον δημητρη.

να ρωτησω και κατι ασχετο το 65αρι που πηρα απο τον στελιο ποσο κερδος σε db εχει?

----------


## Acinonyx

> χμμ,λες να δοκιμασω για ΒΒ μαζι σου; σε λιγο ερχεται το σετακι απο τις ομαδικες και θα δοκιμασω.


Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μία δοκιμή αν θες, αλλά οργανωμένα. Tα nodes που έπιασα ήταν *clients*, ο ένας πάνω σου πέφτει και ο άλλος στον lok.




> ελπιζω να το αφησεις μεχρι την δευτερα το απογευμα (αυριο) να κανουμε scan με τον δημητρη απο το σπιτι του αλλα και απο το δικο μου. 
> 
> χθες σε ενα προχειρο scan απο το σπιτι μου επιασα τον κομβο manolis απο το γαλατσι . 
> αυτο που υποπτευομαι ειναι οτι το πιατο μου δεν μπορει να κοιταξει αρκετα χαμηλα οταν ειναι στον ιστο. 
> 
> θα το δω στο scan με τον δημητρη. 
> 
> να ρωτησω και κατι ασχετο το 65αρι που πηρα απο τον στελιο ποσο κερδος σε db εχει?


Δεν θα το κατεβάσω αν δεν τσιμπήσει τίποτα από εκεί.  :: 

To 65άρι πρέπει να έχει 20-21dbi κέρδος.

----------


## morgas_6

αν θιμαμε καλα το kismet σοy βγαζι τις IP τοn clients

μιπος μπορις να μας πεις πια IP απο client tou sotiri epiases?

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω τις MAC:

on sotiris 00:02:6F:01:BA:6A
&
on lok 00:02:6F:01:BA:69

Ψιλιάζομαι ότι είναι το ίδιο άτομο...  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Έχω τις MAC:
> 
> on sotiris 00:02:6F:01:BA:6A
> &
> on lok 00:02:6F:01:BA:69
> 
> Ψιλιάζομαι ότι είναι το ίδιο άτομο...


Πρέπει να είναι δικά μου. Είμαι client και στον sotiris και στον lok...  ::   ::   ::  

Αλλά αυτό γίνεται με διαφορετικές MAC. Πως βλέπεις μια και στα δύο links ;
EDIT

Το ifconfig δείχνει την ίδια MAC και στα δύο links

----------


## sotiris

> Έχω τις MAC:
> 
> on sotiris 00:02:6F:01:BA:6A
> &
> on lok 00:02:6F:01:BA:69
> 
> Ψιλιάζομαι ότι είναι το ίδιο άτομο...


η πρωτη mac ειναι του pater 2 που πεφτει στο ΑΡ μου.

----------


## deysta

χθες καναμε με τον tyfeonas προχειρο 
scan απο το σπιτι μου επιασα τον κομβο awmn1979_menidi_test  ::   ::   ::  και τον awmn_493 στον Άγιο Νικόλαο

----------


## Acinonyx

Χαίρομαι deysta! Την είδα την MAC σου στα logs.. Μπορείς να συνδεθεις κανονικά στο δίκτυο με DHCP αν θες...  ::

----------


## deysta

Η δοκιμες γιναναι με το πιατο του γιωργου που το ειχε στα χερια και ειταν αδινατο να συνδεθουμε με τετιο αερα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την ethernet που είναι συνδεδεμένο το AP. Συχνά μερικά πακέτα γίνονται timed out στην εκπομπή. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η κάρτα δεν πατάει καλά στην ISA slot γιατί η συγκεκριμένη θέση ήταν αχρησιμοποίητη και είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχουν οξειδωθεί οι επαφές της με τον καιρό. Θα το διορθώσω από Σαββατο. Επίσης επειδή τελευταία γίνονται πολλές διακοπές ρεύματος εδώ, θα ανεβάσω ένα UPS πάνω που πιστεύω θα κρατάει τον κόμβο για κάνα μισάωρο.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος ήταν down από την Παρασκευή μέχρι σήμερα. "Έσκασε" ο σκληρός... Δεν πρέπει να ήταν ακαριαίο το "σκάσιμο" αλλά πρέπει να δούλευε το καημένο το slackwarάκι αρκετό καιρό με badblocks στον δίσκο.  ::  Τώρα έχω βάλει έναν 6GByte quantum αλλά δεν τον βλέπω να επιβιώνει και πολύ γιατί ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά. Θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω ψυγειάκι μήπως του ρίχνει την θερμοκρασία καθόλου.

Btw: Το if προς μενίδι είναι down. Μη το ψάχνετε...  ::

----------


## awpnet

> Ο κόμβος ήταν down από την Παρασκευή μέχρι σήμερα. "Έσκασε" ο σκληρός... Δεν πρέπει να ήταν ακαριαίο το "σκάσιμο" αλλά πρέπει να δούλευε το καημένο το slackwarάκι αρκετό καιρό με badblocks στον δίσκο.  Τώρα έχω βάλει έναν 6GByte quantum αλλά δεν τον βλέπω να επιβιώνει και πολύ γιατί ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά. Θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω ψυγειάκι μήπως του ρίχνει την θερμοκρασία καθόλου.
> 
> Btw: Το if προς μενίδι είναι down. Μη το ψάχνετε...


Μάλλον το έφτιαξες το σύστημα γιατι σε έπιασα σήμερα με το κεραιακι του ΑΠ κ μόνο !!!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος έχει φτιαχτεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Απλά ξέχασα να ενημερώσω το thread. Προχτές έπιασες το AP μου γιατι το είχα ανεβάσει στα 22dbm για να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές. Τώρα λογικά δεν πρέπει να σου δημιουργεί πιά πρόβλημα.. Δουλεύει στα 0dbm με μία κεραία 6dbi.

Την Κυριακή πραγματοποιήθηκε dedicated p2p με Alexandro. Το εγχείρημα ήταν απόλυτα επιτυχημένο ενώ πολύ εντυπωσιακό είναι το γεγονός ότι η πειραματικές μετρήσεις επαλήθευσαν απόλυτα και με ακρίβεια +-1db τους θεωρητικούς υπολογισμούς. Ο θόρυβος κυμμαίνεται σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα με αποτέλεσμα να πετυχαίνουμε σχεδόν μηδαμινό PER με πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ.  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Χμμ, έχεις δύο ΒΒ και AP ε? Δουλεύουν κιόλας?  ::  

 ::  Μήπως να πάω το θέμα στους Ax, BX κόμβους?  ::   ::   ::  

Με γειτονικούς χαιρετισμούς

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nantito

> Χμμ, έχεις δύο ΒΒ και AP ε? Δουλεύουν κιόλας?  
> 
>  Μήπως να πάω το θέμα στους Ax, BX κόμβους?    
> 
> Με γειτονικούς χαιρετισμούς
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Επιβάλλεται!

----------


## Acinonyx

Χάθηκα για λίγο αλλά με βρήκα.  :: 

Ευχαριστώ για τη μεταφορά γειτόνια!  :: 

Λόγο της αύξησης της ισχύος στο AP μου το σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε για δοκιμές, πολλοί κόμβοι σε αναμονή έτυχε να πιάσουν το beacon μου και να έρθουν σε επαφή μαζί μου. Όσοι το πιάνουν ακόμη και τώρα που είναι στα κανονικά επίπεδα και θέλουν να συνδεθούν μόνιμα μπορούν να συμπληρώσουν την παρακάτω αίτηση και να την αποστείλουν στο *acinonyxs et yahoo.gr*. Αν εγκριθεί ο εξοπλισμός τους θα λάβουν απάντηση με πληροφορίες (IPs, gateways κλπ) και οδηγίες για το πως να συνδεθούν στο AP.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Χάθηκα για λίγο αλλά με βρήκα. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τη μεταφορά γειτόνια! 
> 
> Λόγο της αύξησης της ισχύος στο AP μου το σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε για δοκιμές, πολλοί κόμβοι σε αναμονή έτυχε να πιάσουν το beacon μου και να έρθουν σε επαφή μαζί μου. Όσοι το πιάνουν ακόμη και τώρα που είναι στα κανονικά επίπεδα και θέλουν να συνδεθούν μόνιμα μπορούν να συμπληρώσουν την παρακάτω αίτηση και να την αποστείλουν στο *acinonyxs et yahoo.gr*. Αν εγκριθεί ο εξοπλισμός τους θα λάβουν απάντηση με πληροφορίες (IPs, gateways κλπ) και οδηγίες για το πως να συνδεθούν στο AP.


Εεεεε λογοκρισία  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tyfeonas

ειναι ολα οκ στον κομβο?
εδω και 2 μερες δεν βλεπω τιποτα.
μηπως φταιει το λινκ μας?

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με κάποιο άτομο το οποίο συνδέεται σφήνα στο link μας με τον deysta και παίρνει την IP σου. Επειδή δεν θέλω να συνδέεται κατέβασα όλο το if μέχρι να επικοινωνίσουμε με τον deysta να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε..

Εντομεταξύ σήμερα θα είναι ο κόμβος κάτω για κάποια διαστήματα της ημέρας γιατί αναβαθμίζω την χωρητικότητα των μπαταριών του UPS μου και θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές.

----------


## sotiris

εγω θα ηθελα να θεσω μερικα ερωτηματα που πρεπει να απαντηθουν :

ο deysta συνδεετε με τον acinonyx,εχει την δυνατοτητα να κανουμε και μαζι ενα ΒΒ; (ετσι θα αποκτησουμε ολοι μια εναλλακτικη διαδρομη)

ο deysta εχει ενα ΑΡ,στο οποιο συνδεεται ο tyfeonas,υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να συνδεθει και ο pater familia2 ; (ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα σε εσας απο οτι σε μενα)

----------


## Pater_Familias

> εγω θα ηθελα να θεσω μερικα ερωτηματα που πρεπει να απαντηθουν :
> 
> ο deysta συνδέεται με τον acinonyx,εχει την δυνατοτητα να κανουμε και μαζι ενα ΒΒ; (ετσι θα αποκτησουμε ολοι μια εναλλακτικη διαδρομη)
> 
> ο deysta εχει ενα ΑΡ,στο οποιο συνδεεται ο tyfeonas,υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να συνδεθει και ο pater familia2 ; (ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα σε εσας απο οτι σε μενα)


Σωτήρη. 
Πρώτον δεν έχει ακόμα δυνατότητα για εξοπλισμό deysta παρά μόνο ένα πιάτο (δανεικό) και μία mobile omni. Πήγα σπίτι του το Σάββατο και όντως έχει τέλεια θέα. Μέχρι να αποκτήσει εξοπλισμό ο deysta είναι κρίμα να κάθεται ο δικός μου. 
Δεύτερον ΔΕΝ είναι επιθυμητό να γίνονται bblinks πάνω σε omni και δεν καταλαβαίνω την συνεχή προτροπή να γίνονται links με αυτο τον τρόπο.
Επειδή θα το κάνω το link με τον Acinonyx( αν θέλει ο ίδιος βέβαια) προσφέρω την δυνατότητα εναλλακτικής διέξοδου στην περιοχή της Πεύκης μέσω εμένα.
Αναμένω ενέργειες και σκέψεις επί της πρότασης μου αυτής.  ::

----------


## sotiris

Δημητρη,εγω προτεινω να παμε για ενα καφεδακι ολοι μαζι να τα βαλουμε κατω να βρουμε την βελτιστη λυση.
Ηδη απο προχτες εκανα μια κουβεντα με τον acinonyx,σχετικα με το θεμα,μια πρωτη προσεγγιση.
Στον δικο μου κομβο θα γινουν καποιες αλλαγες,πχ θα βγει η sector και θα μπει μια omni γιατι εχω αρκετους client που ειναι σχεδον απο πισω και δεν εχουν φυσικα καλο λινκ.
Κατεβαζοντας την sector ειναι προφανες οτι δεν θα μπορεις να συνδεθεις στο ΑΡ,επισης ειναι μια ευκαιρια να κατεβασω την ισχυ απο τα 23db που ειναι τωρα στα νομιμα ορια και αρκετα πιο κατω,μια που το ΑΡ θα το εχω μονο για τους τριγυρω clients.
Eαν κανεις το λινκ με τον Βασιλη,ευχαριστως να κανουμε και μαζι ενα.
Δεν προτρεπω κανεναν να κανει ΒΒ πανω σε Omni,για αυτο και ρωτησα τι δυνατοτητες εχει ο deysta,γιατι για παραδειγμα ισως να μπορουσε να στησει ενα Interface με σενα,ενα με μενα και ενα με τον acinonyx,και να βαλει και το ΑΡ του,τωρα που ειδα τι εχει και που φτανει,θα το δουμε αλλιως το θεμα.
Απλα προτεινα τον deysta ως ενδιαμεσο,επειδη τοπολογικα,κοβει την αποσταση στην μεση.
Σημερα,βλεποντας την δραστηριοτητα στην περιοχη, με πηρε τηλεφωνο και ο Lazy απο Μεταμορφωση,που μαλλον βλεπει τον deysta και εαν στησει ΑΡ να μπορεσει να συνδεθει στο δικτυο,αυτος και φυσικα και καποιοι ακομα που ειναι εκει στην περιοχη.
Βλεπουμε λοιπον ποσο σημαντικη ειναι η θεση του Δημητρη (deysta) στο Μενιδι.
Τι λες για ενα καφεδακι μαζι με τα αλλα παιδια?

----------


## tyfeonas

παιδια να ειστε σιγουροι οτι διαθεση απο μερους μας υπαρχει. (μιλαω και για τον δημητρη) 

πιστευω οτι ενα καφεδακι καποια στιγμη συντομα επιβαλλεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

Στάνταρ μιά καφεδιά χρειάζεται...  :: 

Σήμερα αναβάθμισα την μπαταρία του UPS από τα 7,2Ah στα 14,4Ah. Μετά την αλλαγή ο κόμβος έχει αυτονομία γύρω στις δυό μιση ώρες χωρίς ρεύμα. Ο χρόνος βρέθηκε ύστερα από δοκιμή με βγαλμένη πρίζα. Μετά τις 2 μιση ώρες κλείνει αυτόματα και επανέρχεται όταν επιστρέψει το ρεύμα.

----------


## awpnet

Εβαλα την κατευθυντικη και ξαφνικα ! πιανω περισσοτερα ατομα απο οτι με την omni κοιτωντας μονο προς τη δικη σου κατευθυνση!!!! Συνολικα 6-7 !!!
(αρα μεγαλος θόρυβος στην περιοχή σου  ::  )
Μπηκα στο ap αλλα μεχρι εκει  ::  και με αρκετες απωλειες στο Transmit, καμια στο Receive.
Για ριξε μια ματια στα logs σου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Στάνταρ μιά καφεδιά χρειάζεται... 
> 
> Σήμερα αναβάθμισα την μπαταρία του UPS από τα 7,2Ah στα 14,4Ah. Μετά την αλλαγή ο κόμβος έχει αυτονομία γύρω στις δυό μιση ώρες χωρίς ρεύμα. Ο χρόνος βρέθηκε ύστερα από δοκιμή με βγαλμένη πρίζα. Μετά τις 2 μιση ώρες κλείνει αυτόματα και επανέρχεται όταν επιστρέψει το ρεύμα.


Να έρθω και εγώ ; 
Ποιός κερνάει ;  ::

----------


## awpnet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Στάνταρ μιά καφεδιά χρειάζεται... 
> 
> Σήμερα αναβάθμισα την μπαταρία του UPS από τα 7,2Ah στα 14,4Ah. Μετά την αλλαγή ο κόμβος έχει αυτονομία γύρω στις δυό μιση ώρες χωρίς ρεύμα. Ο χρόνος βρέθηκε ύστερα από δοκιμή με βγαλμένη πρίζα. Μετά τις 2 μιση ώρες κλείνει αυτόματα και επανέρχεται όταν επιστρέψει το ρεύμα.
> 
> 
> Να έρθω και εγώ ; 
> Ποιός κερνάει ;


Μέσα κι εγώ!
Πάμε ζεπελιν με laptop για σκαν  ::  και καφεδια στο άλλο χέρι  ::  

Παει το λινκ με 1979  ::  1 μέρα έζησε και έπεσαν οι μεγάλες δυνάμεις
στη μέση και άλλαξε κατεύθυνση..
Ελπίζω να μην κρατήσει για πολύ ο αποκλισμός και να ξαναέρθει το λινκ  :: 
Αν είναι να ξαναέρθει το λινκ επι μονίμου βάσεως κερνάω πολλούς καφέδες  ::

----------


## nikpet

Μέσα και εγώ για καφέ...

Άντε μπας και βγει κάνα Link...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραία! Θα ξαναπάμε τότε για καφέ.  :: 

Το AP είναι down λόγω προβλήματος στην κεραία..

----------


## Acinonyx

Σήμερα ο κόμβος θα είναι down για κάποιες ώρες λόγω επισκευών και αναδιάταξης των κεραιών στον ιστο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το AP είναι πάλι σε λειτουργία.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Επέστρεψα από διακοπές! Όλα ΟΚ με τα μηχανήματα... Τα βρήκα όπως τα άφησα.. Έσπασα και το ρεκορ uptime του router μου.

uptime:
20:27:51 up 30 days, 7:56, 1 user, load average: 0.01, 0.03, 0.01



```
Availability report

Host % Time Up % Time Down % Time Unreachable % Time Undetermined 
Acinonyx 99.659% (99.907%) 0.018% (0.018%) 0.074% (0.075%) 0.249%
```

 ::

----------


## sotiris

καλως ηρθες Βασιλη...απο τις πολυ μεγαλες σε χρονο διακοπες σου...αντε να οργανωθουμε....  ::  

ενδεικτικα το δικο μου uptime ειναι : _Uptime : 911:30:19_

----------


## tyfeonas

καλως ηρθες βασιλη.

θα τα πουμε καποια στιγμη απο κοντα σε μερικες μερες που γυρναει και ο deysta. αντε να ξεκινησουμε και εμεις εδω .

----------


## sotiris

ααα...ακομα διακοπες ειναι το παληκαρι?  ::  
ωραια tyfeona,καλα νεα εδωσες σχετικα με τον deysta.(νομιζα πως τα παρατησε)
το απογευμα μιλησα με τον lazy και ειναι προθυμος να βοηθησει οπως μπορει για να στηθει ο κομβος στον deysta,να κανουμε τα ΒΒ και να βγει και αυτος ο ερμος που εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο προσπαθει να βρει διεξοδο και δεν βρισκει.

Τωρα ειναι κατι ανοικτο απο εσας ? , γιατι αυριο θα ανεβω στην ταρατσα να κανω scanning.

----------


## tyfeonas

sorry που δεν απαντησα τοσες μερες αλλα απο το ασυρματα το site δεν μου ανοιγει εδω και μερες και λογω το οτι δεν εχω χρονο λογω δουλειας ....


λοιπον καταρχην ο δημητρης δεν λειπει διακοπες αλλα δουλευει και μενει εκτος αθηνων για αυτο και λειπει τοσο καιρο. 
αυτες τις μερες θα γυρισει , τελειωνει η δουλεια του , οποτε θα ξεκινησουμε το στησιμο (αν κατι δεν παει στραβα) 

(παντα απαισιοδοξος εγω  ::  ) 

μην νομιζετε οτι το εχουμε αφησει στο φλου.
και εμεις θελουμε να μπουνε και αλλα ατομα ειλικρινα . 
εγω περιμενω να γυρισει οριστικα ο δημητρης σε λιγες μερες ωστε να κανονισουμε οριστικα τι θα φτιαχτει και πως.
τα πιο πλλα απο τα υλικα υπαρχουν ηδη. 
απλα πρεπει να φτιαχτει ο ιστος (ευκολο) να στηθει το linux στο ρουτερακι (εδω θα χρειαστουμε βοηθεια) ,να αγοραστει μια omni (ευκολο) και να μπουν ολα στην θεση τους. 

αν δεν ελεγα κατι τοσο καιρο ειναι επειδη δεν θελω να μιλαω για διαφορα και μετα να στραβωσει κατι και να σας πω οτι δεν ισχυουν πλεον, πραγμα πολυ ασχημο.

λοιπον θα σας πω μολις βρεθω απο κοντα με τον δημητρη και αποφασισουμε ποτε ξεκιναμε.


sotiri ανοικτο ap υπαρχει αλλα δεν κοιταει προς τα εσενα αποκλειεται να το πιανεις.

----------


## sotiris

ωραια.
αρχικα οταν με το καλο ερθει ο Δημητρης και τον δεις εχω να προτεινω το εξης σχεδιο για να το δειτε και εσεις.

ο deysta να στησει:
2 κατευθυντικα ΒΒ (ενα με μενα και ενα με τον acinonyx),ετσι πετυχαινουμε την γεφυρωση δυο μεγαλων περιοχων του δικτυου,και εαν ολα πανε καλα με τα λινκ,αποκταμε μια σοβαρη εναλλακτικη διαδρομη του γενικου αξονα βορρα-νοτου.
1 ΑΡ με το οποιο θα σηκωσει ολους τους clients της περιοχης (οσοι ειναι απο Μενιδι και οσοι ειναι απο την μερια της μεταμορφωσης προς την εθνικη)
επισης εαν ολα πανε καλα,και μπορεσει να συνδεθει ο pater familias σε εσας,μετα ο πατερ φαμιλιας θα μπορεσει να βγαλει ολη την Ερυθραια,Κηφησια (nickibanez κλπ) η οποια ειναι ετοιμη και συνδεδεμενη και περιμενει την εξοδο στο ΒΒ.

μολις λοιπον ερθει ο Δημητρης και τα συζητησετε,να βγαλετε μια λιστα με το τι θα χρειαστει και το τι εχετε για να δουμε ολοι μας πως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε.Νομιζω οτι κανενας απο τισ ενδιαφερομενες περιοχες δεν θα πει οχι στο να βοηθησει στο στησιμο ενος τοσο σημαντικου κομβου.

οσο για το Linux υπαρχουν αρκετοι που ενδιαφερονται και ξερουν και μπορουν να το στησουν,εγω ξερω τον lazy,acinonyx και νομιζω ο Nickibanez απο τις ενδιαφερομενες περιοχες, και ο spirosco που ειναι γενικως εντος εκτος και επι τ'αυτα  ::

----------


## Nickibanez

> επισης εαν ολα πανε καλα,και μπορεσει να συνδεθει ο pater familias σε εσας,μετα ο πατερ φαμιλιας θα μπορεσει να βγαλει ολη την Ερυθραια,Κηφησια (nickibanez κλπ) η οποια ειναι ετοιμη και συνδεδεμενη και περιμενει την εξοδο στο ΒΒ.


Παρών.
Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ήδη στημένος ο ιστός με μια Andrew επάνω και μια cisco "από κάτω"  ::  . Περιμένουν ευλαβικά το σήμα σας.
Επίσης άλλες 2 Andrew με αντίστοιχες κάρτες είναι διαθέσιμες για την συνέχιση/ επέκταση του δικτύου.
Φυσικά, όπου μπορώ να φανώ χρήσιμος, μου το λέτε. Χρόνο δε φείδωμαι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Άντε βρε παιδιά! Άντε να ενεργοποιηθούμε να βγει κάτι καλό...  ::  

Το link με τον deysta δουλεύει εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου. Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι παίζει καλά (1-2Mbps με παλόμενο σήμα) αλλα για ζεύξη από μπαλκόνι δικαιολογείται. Ελπίζω μόλις πάει στην ταράτσα η κεραία να βελτιωθεί γιατί αλλιώς μας χαλάει όλα τα σχέδια. Τώρα περιμένω τον Δημήτρη να κάνει κίνηση. Από την πλευρά μου δεν μπορώ να κανω κάτι παραπάνω αυτή τη στιγμή για το λινκ.

Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω τον router σε slackware 10. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχω backup router οπότε αν το αποφασίσω κάποια στιγμή ο κόμβος θα μείνει down για κάποιο διάστημα, ίσως και μερικών ημερών.. Θα ενημερώσω για το downtime σε αυτό το thread.  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

δεν ξερω αν φτιαχνεις κατι τωρα παντως σ εχω χασει τελειως.

κανω scan απο το 810 και δεν σε πιανω καθολου.



πηρες τον δημητρη τηλεφωνο τελικα μιλησατε?

----------


## sotiris

προτεινω για να γλυτωσουμε χρονο και κοπο με το γραφουμε στο φορουμ,να παμε για ενα καφε ολοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι και να τα πουμε.
*(acinonyx-tyfeonas-deysta-sotiris-pater familias-nickibanez-lazy)*

----------


## Nickibanez

> προτεινω για να γλυτωσουμε χρονο και κοπο με το γραφουμε στο φορουμ,να παμε για ενα καφε ολοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι και να τα πουμε.
> *(acinonyx-tyfeonas-deysta-sotiris-pater familias-nickibanez-lazy)*


Οποτεδήποτε θέλετε (εκτός ωρών γραφείου), οπουδήποτε θέλετε.

----------


## Acinonyx

tyfeonas δεν τον πήρα τηλέφωνο γιατί έλαβα το μήνυμα μετά από ώρες από την στιγμή που το έστειλες.  ::  Ξέρεις αν έχει πάρει απάντηση στην αίτηση για subnet;




> προτεινω για να γλυτωσουμε χρονο και κοπο με το γραφουμε στο φορουμ,να παμε για ενα καφε ολοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι και να τα πουμε.
> *(acinonyx-tyfeonas-deysta-sotiris-pater familias-nickibanez-lazy)*


Κι εγώ μέσα είμαι παρόλο που πιστεύω πως δεν θα ωφελήσει σε κάτι εκτός από το να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα..  ::  Όπως είπα και παραπάνω ο Σωτήρης κ εγώ είμαστε έτοιμοι και περιμένουμε τον Δημήτρη να στήσει τα interfaces του..

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάποια στιγμή σήμερα θα κλείσει ο router μετά από uptime 38 ημερών για να του περάσω το slackware 10. Η αναβάθμιση μπορεί να κρατήσει από μερικές ώρες έως και μερικές μέρες αν παρουσιαστούν προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσετε για την ταλαιπωρία. Θα κανω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ.

----------


## tyfeonas

ξερω σιγουρα οτι εκανε αιτηση αλλα δεν ξερω αν του απαντησαν.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router δουλεύει ξανά κανονικά με το νέο λειτουργικό. Επικοινώνησα σήμερα με τον Δημήτρη και μου είπε ότι έχει λάβει class-c subnet. Επίσης μου είπε ότι θα κάνει κίνηση για στήσιμο μετά από τις 20 του μηνός οπότε θα μένει μόνιμα εδώ.  ::  Εντωμεταξύ πολλοί έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί του ώστε να συνδεθούν πάνω του όπως μου είπε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Η ισχύς του AP έχει ανέβει *προσορινά* για να γίνουν κάποιες δοκιμές. Επίσης μπορεί κάποια ασύρματα interfaces να ανοιγο-κλείνουν κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κάποιο firewall για την προστασία των clients από το AWMN και την προστασία του AWMN από τους clients. Αν κάποιοι αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβληματα με το firewall να με ενημερώσουν για να το ρυθμίσουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενεργοποιήθηκε δοκιμαστικά traffic shaping τεσσάρων προτεραιοτήτων. Από εδώ και πέρα στην συζήτηση Υπηρεσίες AWMN θα υπάρχει θεματική ενότητα με τις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα υπάρχει κάποια στιγμή σήμερα διακοπή στην λειτουργία του κόμβου για να ελεγχθούν οι connectorες για υγρσία..

----------


## Acinonyx

Εδώ και κάποιες μέρες έκλεισε τελείως το OSPF στον κόμβο και λειτουργεί πιά full BGP. 

Thanks Alexandros  ::

----------


## Billgout

Βασίλη,
σήμερα το απόγευμα παρατήρησα ένα σκαμπανευασμα στην στάθμη του εισερχόμενου σήματος η οποία δεν υπήρξε ξανα παλαιότερα.... αλλάχτηκε ή κουνήθηκε κάτι? Τώρα βέβαια φαίνεται να σταθεροποιήθηκε πάλι...

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα και δεν έχει γυρίσει τίποτα. Απλά κάποια στιγμή γύρισα σε 5.5Mbps και δεν συνδεόσουν καθόλου οποτε κλείδωσα ξανά το link στα 2Mbps γιατί ανεβοκατέβαινε τρελά στο αυτόματο...

----------


## Acinonyx

Η ατυχία χτύπησε τον κόμβο μου. Μετα από ανηξήγητο kernel panic χθες το βραδυ (πιθανόν από πτώση τασης) "χτύπησε" το filesystem στον router. Αυτή τη στιγμή δουλεύουν μόνο βασικές υπηρεσίες και το AP. Σύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο AWMN δεν υπάρχει. Αν δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα στο hardware (ο δίσκος δείχνει να είναι εντάξει ευτυχως) αυριο θα είναι πάλι σε πλήρη λειτουργια.

----------


## dmarinos

οκ...take your time.

----------


## Acinonyx

Aυτή τη στιγμή δουλευει το καημένο αλλά ειναι βαριά λαβωμένο! Α ρε linux! Α ρε linux!

----------


## MAuVE

> Α ρε linux! Α ρε linux!


Α ρε Σωτήρη! 

που δεν κατάφερες να μάθεις linux και μας καταδίκασες να Ciscoκοιμώμαστε όταν γίνεται τέτοιος τζερτζελές γύρω μας.

Α ρε Σωτήρη!

----------


## sotiris

Ο Βασίλης είναι άνθρωπος της δράσης και θα ενεργήσει ταχύτατα και με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι ελάχιστος ο "λαβωμένος " χρόνος....αλλά ο Βασίλης είναι ο γνωστός Acinonyx...

εμείς Νίκο που δεν είμαστε acinonyx ή spirosco ή linuxπατερες....ας κοιμόμαστε ήρεμα με τα cisca κια μας...(φτου φτου!!)....το μόνο που έχει αρχίσει να με ενοχλεί πλέον, μετά το τουλάχιστον 6 μήνες Uptime (το πέσιμο έγινε απο διακοπή της ΔΕΗ πέρα των 2 ωρών), είναι ο θόρυβος από το fan του router και του switch....

----------


## jabarlee

θέλετε να το μεταφέρουμε και να κάνουμε μια ωραία συζήτηση επί του θέματος;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> είναι ο θόρυβος από το fan του router και του switch....


Λαμπάκι εν σειρά και η τάση πέφτει στα 6-7 Volts

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router δουλευει παλι όπως πρώτα. Με την ευκαιρία έκανα και update σε κάποια προγράμματα. Επίσης μερικές υπηρεσίες δεν έχουν ανέβει ακόμη. Σύντομα θα ξαναλειτουργήσουν.

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το link με τον Billgout και αναγκαστικά το εκλεισα μέχρι να δούμε τι φταιει. Το σήμα έπεσε πολύ χαμηλά και μας κατάπιε ο θορυβος.

----------


## Philip

Άντε ρε Billgout ανέβα να το φτιάξεις εάν θες βοήθεια τώρα που δεν έχω και πολύ δουλειά το κανονίζουμε και έρχομαι.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο πώς θα έρχεσαι σε εμένα καλά για να ακούς μουσικούλα και να κοιτάς λιγάκι το Forum ;  ::

----------


## Billgout

Να έρθετε όλοι για βοήθεια...... αλλά η υγεία δε βοηθάει...και σήμερα κρεββατωμένος, και δεν μπορεσα να ανέβω καθόλου.....

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για μερικές ώρες.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος είναι πάλι up μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές που πραγματοποιήθηκαν.
Παρόλαυτά, το λινκ με τον Αλέξανδρο είναι down. Από την πλευρά μου, φαίνεται στα logs ότι η κάρτα του Alexandros δεν με αφήνει να κάνω associate παρόλο που πιάνω το beacon της.
Επίσης το λινκ με τον billgout βελτιώθηκε πάρα πολύ και πιάνει πιά πραγματικές ταχύτητες πάνω από 5mbits μετά από αλλαγή της cisco του billgout με άλλη κάρτα.

----------


## MAuVE

Εχεις κανένα ftp να δοκιμάσω να δω την ταχύτητα της φουρκέτας.

----------


## spirosco

Εκανα ενα reset στη καρτα του Αλεξανδρου και τωρα πρεπει να εχει επαλθει το link.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι Σπυρο. Επανήλθε μία χαρά το λινκ. Ευχαριστώ  :: 

Δεν έχω ακόμη ftp server.  ::  Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει πολύ καλύτερα από ότι παίζει το MAuVe-Billgout  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Η κόρη μου και εγώ σας ευχαριστούμε  :: .

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nkladakis

> Η κόρη μου και εγώ σας ευχαριστούμε .
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Νατος ο χαζομπαμπας  ::

----------


## benign_man

Geia sas.Legomai Panos kai eimai kathigitis Agglikon.Meno Ano Patisia ,Plateia Papadiamanti.Ematha gia to AWMN kai thelo na gino melos.Exo DSL 256/128 (Vivodi) kai ena doryforiko piato,arketa megalo stin taratsa toy spitiou mou.

Dystyxos den exo poly idea ti prepei na kano kai thelo tin voitheia sas.Apo oti eida yparxoyn xristes toy diktyou kai stin Agia Barbara alla kai Galatsi.

Mipos kapoios geitonas mporei na kanonisoume ena mikro rantevou gia kafe stin perioxi mas gia na milisoume pos tha ginei to olo thema?

Exo mathei oti ta paidia toy diktyou einai poly kala kai voithoun.Elpizo na einai alitheia.Sas parakalo grapste mou opoios thelei kai mporei na voithisei :[email protected] kai yposxomai na epikoinoniso taxista.

Kali Sarakosti.

----------


## dti

Κατ' αρχή δε γράφουμε greeklish σ' αυτό το forum!
Πριν από οποιαδήποτε συνάντηση με γείτονες, καλό είναι να έχεις μελετήσει κάποια βασικά που θα βρεις εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/PlugMeIn/

----------


## MerNion

benign_man διάβασε το tutorial που σου είπε ο dti και αφού καταχωρήσεις και την θέση σου θα μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε ευκολότερα. Οσο πιο πολλά διαβάσεις από αυτό το tutorial τόσο πιο λίγα ρωτάς μετά  :: 
Καλό διάβασμα

----------


## benign_man

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.Θα διαβασω οπως ειπατε.Τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## benign_man

Αγαπητοι φιλοι.Εριξα μια ματια στο link του φιλου dti.(Το plugmein.)Δεν εχω τις τεχνικες γνωσεις για να καταλαβω απολυτα τα τεχνολογικα στοιχεια που υπαρχουν εκει.Ειναι υποχρεωτικο για να γινει κανεις μελος του AWMN να εχει τετοιoυ ειδους γνωσεις; 

Εμενα αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο που χρειαζεται και να ερθει καποιο παιδι απο το AWMN να με βοηθησει να συνδεθω.Μου αρεσει πολυ η ιδεα του AWMN και το οτι θα μπορω να επικοινωνω με αλλους χρηστες και να ανταλλασω διαφορου ειδους αρχεια.

Που πρεπει να απευθυνθω;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Λυπάμαι για την απογητευση σου, αλλά όπως θα έχεις καταλάβει η ασύρματη δικτύωση δεν είναι Plug & play ούτε καν εύκολη. Εϊναι στο χέρι σου να πάρεις το "ρίσκο" να εξερευνήσεις νέες γνώσεις. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν την ευχαρίστηση να βοηθάνε τους καινούργιους, αλλά πέρα από το στήσιμο δεν μπορείς να βασιστείς στο φιλότιμο του καθένα. Πολύ σύντομα θα χρειαστεί να σταθείς στα ίδια σου τα πόδια.

Πάντως μην απογοητευτείς με την πρώτη. Το Ασύρματο έχει μεγάλες χαρές αλλά και δύσκολες μέρες. 

Εσύ αποφασίζεις & πράτεις.

----------


## sotiris

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα καταλαβαινεις ολα αυτα που διαβασες απο την αρχη, τρωγοντας ερχετε η ορεξη, το βασικο ειναι να μην σταματησεις να διαβαζεις...ειμαστε πολλοι αυτοι που δεν τα καταλαβαινουμε ολα, αλλα σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο ολο και κατι παραπανω μαθαινουμε και σιγα σιγα μπορουμε να αυτο-υποστηριζουμε τον κομβο μας...στις πιο σοβαρες περιπτωσεις παρεχετε βοηθεια απο πιο εμπειρα μελη (βασικα δεν εχω συναντησει μεχρι τωρα καποιο σοβαρο μελος, να ζητησει βοηθεια και να μην βρεθει καποιος να του την δωσει).

το μοτιβο που φαινεται οτι δουλευει καλα στο awmn, ειναι οι γειτονες να δειχνουν τα πρωτα βηματα (σκαναρισματα,προτασεις εξοπλισμου, βοηθεια στο στησιμο και στο σεταρισμα) στο νεο μελος που θελει να συνδεθει.

οποτε ενημερωσου λιγο σχετικα με το αντικειμενο,το παραπανω λινκ του ngia ειναι ευαγγελιο, ελα σε επαφη με τους γειτονες σου, και μολις νιωσεις οτι σου εχουν δημιουργηθει καποιες αποριες, ελα και ρωτα συγκεκριμμενα πραγματα για να παρεις συγκεκριμμενες απαντησεις απο το φορουμ.

μολις κατασταλλαξεις λιγο με το θεμα, αγοραζεις τον σωστο εξοπλισμο, και μπαινεις στο δικτυο.

----------


## benign_man

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις .Με ενδιαφερει να εξερευνω νεα πραγματα αλλα λογω επαγγελματος δεν εχω πολυ χρονο.Εχω ξεκινησει επιπλεον να μαθαινω σιγα σιγα το Linux (Suse)και αυτο ηδη μου παιρνει πολυ χρονο απο τον λιγο ελευθερο που εχω.

Δεν ειμαι ο τυπος του plug 'n play αλλα ειχα την λαθος εντυπωση οτι αφου εστηνε κανεις το δικτυο μετα ολα θα λειτουργουσαν ενταξει.(Εκτος και αν εκανε καποιο λαθος.)

Απο αυτα που ειπατε εβγαλα το συμπερασμα οτι μπορει καποιος να στησει με την βοηθεια αλλων χρηστων σωστα το δικτυο και μετα να υπαρξουν προβληματα διακοπης της λειτουργιας ; Γιατι γινεται αυτο ;

(Εκτιμω τον χρονο που αφιερωνετε για να μου απαντησετε.)

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολλές φορές γίνονται δοκιμές και εκεί μπορεί να υπάρχει διακοπή της λειτουργίας κάποιον κόμβων. Αυτές είναι προσορινές όμως.

Οι πλειοψηφία των κόμβων δεν πρόκειται να κόψει την πρόσβαση σε κάποιον ή να κλείσει τελείως τον κόμβο, εκτός αν γίνεται κακή χρήση του δικτύου ή αν μετακομίσει ή αν υπάρξει καποια βλάβη..

Σίγουρα πρέπει να διαβάσεις αρκετά. Πιστευω ότι το wireless είναι πολύ πιό ενδιαφέρον από το Suse και θα σε κατακτήσει πολύ εύκολα. Επίσης γίνονται διάφορα meetings και σεμινάρια που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν να μπείς στην λογική του wireless.

Το μόνο σιγουρα πάντως είναι ότι θα χρειαστεί να αφιερώσεις πολύ προσωπικό χρόνο για την ιστορία αυτή.

Μένουμε πολύ κοντά. Αφού το ψάξεις λίγο και πάρεις μία ιδέα, θα μπορούσαμε να συναντηθούμε να τα πούμε.  ::

----------


## benign_man

Θαυμασια λοιπον.Να κανονισουμε για καφε το Σαββατοκυριακο σε καποια καφε στο τερμα Πατησιων; Εννοειται το κερασμα δικο μου.

Θα φερω και ενα φιλο μου που ειναι Unix ειδικος και ξερει πολλα απο δυκτια να γνωριστουμε σαν καλοι γειτονες.Θα διαβασω και εγω μεχρι τοτε οσο μπορω.

Αν θελεις,γραψε μου καποιο τηλεφωνο και ενα e-mail στο : [email protected] και θα ερθω σε επαφη ταχιστα. Να εισαι καλα γειτονα και περιμενω e-mail.



 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αντικαταστάθηκε το AP με ένα ASUS WL500G δοκιμαστικά. Παρακαλούνται οι clients να γράψουν εντυπώσεις-διαφορές.

Btw, τις προσεχείς ημέρες θα πέσει γερό lifting στον κόμβο οπότε μπορεί να υπάρχουν συχνές διακοπές στην λειτουργία του.  ::

----------


## B52

Παντως μετα την τελευταια επισκεψη στον κομβο σου, μπορω να πω οτι εισαι πολυ νοικοκυρης και ολα τα εχεις βαλει σε ταξη, αντε να δουμε τι θα φτιαξεις τωρα .....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router και οι υπηρεσίες θα είναι off αύριο σχεδόν όλη μέρα εκτός από το AP το οποίο θα λειτουργεί χωρίς όμως να routάρει traffic στο AWMN.

Υπομονή...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο νέος router είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργία. Οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν όλες οπως πρώτα (ίσως και καλύτερα)... Σηκώθηκε επίσης ftp server.

Το λειτουργικό του router Slackware 10.1
Αναβαθμίστηκε ο δισκός στα 80Gb
Ο επεξεργαστής έγινε celeron 667MHz
Η μνήμη ανέβηκε στα 192MB. Αργότερα θα αυξηθεί ακόμη περισσότερο.

----------


## nikpet

> Ο νέος router είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργία. Οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν όλες οπως πρώτα (ίσως και καλύτερα)... Σηκώθηκε επίσης ftp server.
> 
> Το λειτουργικό του router Slackware 10.1
> Αναβαθμίστηκε ο δισκός στα 80Gb
> Ο επεξεργαστής έγινε celeron 667MHz
> Η μνήμη ανέβηκε στα 192MB. Αργότερα θα αυξηθεί ακόμη περισσότερο.


Well done!!!  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Το λινκ σας ίσως χρειασθεί κάποια βελτίωση.

Μένει να δούμε αν το κόψιμο του jabarlee θα επιρρεάσει μόνο τα δικά μου πακέτα ή όλα όσα διέρχονται από τον κόμβο μου.
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα περάσει αρκετό traffic από την παράκαμψη. 

Η επισήμανση είναι του Φαίδωνα.

Τελικά φαίνεται ότι με ορισμένα μελετημένα κοψίματα μπορεί να ισοσταθμισθεί το δίκτυο. 
Ολο και κάτι καινούργιο μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το λινκ μας με το Nikpet εννοείς Νίκο; Παίζει αρκετά καλά νομίζω.. Όπως και το link με billgout παίζει άψογα από τη στιγμή που αλλάχτηκε η cisco. Μάλιστα είχε και αρκετή κίνηση την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πράγμα πρωτόγνωρο..  ::

----------


## Philip

Χωρίς να το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι σήμερα είδα αυτό !!


```
Tracing route to ns.billgout.awmn [10.46.165.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  5     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn [10.34.61.235]
  6     3 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-acinonyx.billgout.awmn [10.2.16.85]
  7    14 ms     4 ms     5 ms  ns.billgout.awmn [10.46.165.2]

Trace complete.
```


Βλέπω αλλαγές και μάλιστα θεαματικές μπράβο Acinonyx

----------


## touristroni3930

ελα στειλε στο mail [email protected] το τηλεφωνο σου γιατι δεν το εχω κρατησει,παντως το προβλημα πρεπει να δημιουργηθηκε επειδη πριν κανα δυο βδομαδες περιπου εκανα reinstall τους drivers της καρτας και οι ρυθμισεις πηγανε default,οταν μου εστειλες μηνυμα στο dc ειδα το fragmentation threshold και ηταν 4056 με disabled το mode 4x!!!thanks!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

O router πετάει κερνελ πανικ σε τυχαίες στιγμές.. Προσπαθώ να λύσω το πρόβλημα..

----------


## Acinonyx

Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να λύθηκε από τη στιγμή που κατέβασα το snmpd.. Θα το αφήσω λίγες μέρες ακόμη για να είμαι σίγουρος..

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα bb-links θα είναι down για λίγες ώρες για να κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις στις ασύρματες κάρτες...

----------


## triantis7

Με εμενα κανα νεο;Υπαρχει κανας "γειτονας " προθυμος να βοηθήσει με το scan?

----------


## xaotikos

triantis7 εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12973 έχει ανοίξει thread σχετικά με εσένα. Γράψε εκεί καλύτερα ότι χρειάζεσαι ώστε τα threads των AxBx να μένουν καθαρά για ενημέρωση.

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι μετρήσεις ολοκληρώθηκαν.. Θα υπάρχει μία ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή ακόμη για να αναβαθμιστεί η μνήμη του router.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τελικά η μνήμη δεν αναβαθμίστηκε. Δεν αναγνωριζόταν από την μηδρική..  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα υπάρχουν διακοπές στην λειτουργεία του κόμβου γιατί θα κάνω δοκιμές με διαφορετικές εκδόσεις του net-snmp.

----------


## Acinonyx

ΟΚ.
Αποκαταστάθηκε η λειτουργία του net-snmp όποτε έχουμε ξανά mrtg να δουλεύει.  ::

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.46.168.65
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-koem.billgout.awmn [10.46.165.250]
  4     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]

Trace complete.
```

 ?????

----------


## Billgout

Απλά, με τη σύνδεση Philip633 FM Stereo - Doctor Mitsou, αξιοποιήθηκε και το link Billgout-Koem (skorpina) που λειτουργεί εδώ και κανένα μήνα..... Δυστηχώς η δουλειά και η γκαντεμιά μου (να καψαλίζω κάρτες) αναβάλουν συνεχώς την πλήρη επαναφορά του κόμβου και την περαιτέρω αξιοποίηση του...

Κεραμιδόγατος

ΥΓ μακράν η ωραιότερη ταράτσα που έχω δει.....του Doctor  ::  

ΥΓ2 στον ελέυθερο χρόνο (βράδυα αξημέρωτα) ασχολούμε με το setάρισμα του *... να μπορούν να μας καλούν και από Η323  ::

----------


## B52

Δοκιμασε μεσα στο Η323.conf και κανε AllowGKRouted = yes απο no που ειναι και πες μου......

----------


## Billgout

Το έχω κάνει ήδη..... δεν παίζει.... δουλεύουμε με τον Koem πάνω στο θέμα με 2 εναλλάκτικές προτάσεις, και μάλλον είμαστε κοντά στη λύση. Θα ενημερώσουμε μόλις προχωρήσουμε....

Μια και είσαι mod, μετέφερε και τα μηνύματα σε ξεχωριστό topic, να μην είμαστε άσχετοι μεσα στο topic του Βασίλη  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Για λίγα λεπτά θα είμαστε off για να προστεθεί ένας επιπλεόν ανεμιστήρας στο κουτί του router.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιτέλους έσπασε το λινκ με τον billgout μέσω του special. Τώρα θα παιζουμε redalert 2 πιο γρήγορα.  ::  Άλλος ένας να βρεθεί ανάμεσα να το σπάσει λίγο ακόμη και θα ειμαστε τέλεια..

----------


## Philip

::  Μπράβο  ::  
Xρειαζότανε μιας και ήταν μακρινό και είχε μεγάλο lag όταν περνάει Traffic σύμφωνο να βρεθεί κάποιος ενδιάμεσος ακόμα για να γίνει καλύτερο

----------


## Acinonyx

Μακάρι να βρεθεί άλλος ένας..

Άλλαξα το AP γιατί υπήρχαν καποια προβληματα και μπήκε το παλιό καλό Δλινκ. Οι clients να ξανακανουν associate στην νέα mac...  ::

----------


## tlogic

> Μακάρι να βρεθεί άλλος ένας..


Δεν ξέρω αν σας βολεύω εγώ εκεί που είμαι.

Τον special τον βλέπω και με καλό σήμα.
Εσένα Βασίλη πρέπει να κάνω ένα scan να δω αν πιάνω την omni σου.
Πάντως με τον nantito που είναι αρκετά κοντά σου έχουμε bb link.

----------


## stean_202

Έχετε και μένα υπόψιν, είμαι σχεδόν στη μέση...

----------


## special

> Έχετε και μένα υπόψιν, είμαι σχεδόν στη μέση...


stean εγω σε πιανω αρκετα καλα καθως επισης και τον tlogic.Εαν ειναι να σπασει κιαλλο να δοκιμασουμε τι ειναι καλυτερα απο τους 2 ενδιαμεσους ιδιαιτερα με τον acinonyx μια και εγω εχω πολη καλη ορατοτητα και υψος προς τις μεριες σας.

----------


## geodimis

Ενημέρωση μετά από παράκληση του Acinonyx ότι ο ομώνυμος κόμβος δε λειτουργεί για τεχνικούς λόγους. Σύντομα κοντά σας!

----------


## stean_202

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stean_202
> 
> Έχετε και μένα υπόψιν, είμαι σχεδόν στη μέση...
> 
> 
> stean εγω σε πιανω αρκετα καλα καθως επισης και τον tlogic.Εαν ειναι να σπασει κιαλλο να δοκιμασουμε τι ειναι καλυτερα απο τους 2 ενδιαμεσους ιδιαιτερα με τον acinonyx μια και εγω εχω πολη καλη ορατοτητα και υψος προς τις μεριες σας.



Καλώς, θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τη γνώμη του Acinonyx, εκείνος έχει τον πρώτο λόγο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω stean ότι δεν έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή και εκτός από αυτό θα κάνω λινκ προς περίπου αυτή την κατευθυνση με τον vaggos13 που είναι πιό κοντά μου και έχουμε οπτική. Επίσης θα ήταν πιστεύω καλύτερα να κάνεις κάποιο λινκ με κάποιον από τα Κ.Πατήσια που είναι σχετικά κοντα σου π.χ. τον stafan αντι να περάσουμε πάνω από ολους.

Τον tlogic πρεπει να τον βλέπω καθαρά αρκεί να έχει κι αυτός ελευθερο πεδίο προς εμένα. Αυτή είναι καλή περίπτωση για να κοντύνουμε ακόμη πιό πολυ το λινκ με τον special. Tlogic, αν έχεις ετοιμοπαράδωτα 2 interfaces, συνενοούμαστε και το σπάμε επί τόπου..

----------


## Acinonyx

Το ΑP ίσως είναι για λίγη ώρα down γιατί αλλάζω την διάταξη των κεραιών στον ιστό..

----------


## stafan

> Νομίζω stean ότι δεν έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή και εκτός από αυτό θα κάνω λινκ προς περίπου αυτή την κατευθυνση με τον vaggos13 που είναι πιό κοντά μου και έχουμε οπτική. Επίσης θα ήταν πιστεύω καλύτερα να κάνεις κάποιο λινκ με κάποιον από τα Κ.Πατήσια που είναι σχετικά κοντα σου π.χ. τον stafan αντι να περάσουμε πάνω από ολους.
> 
> Τον tlogic πρεπει να τον βλέπω καθαρά αρκεί να έχει κι αυτός ελευθερο πεδίο προς εμένα. Αυτή είναι καλή περίπτωση για να κοντύνουμε ακόμη πιό πολυ το λινκ με τον special. Tlogic, αν έχεις ετοιμοπαράδωτα 2 interfaces, συνενοούμαστε και το σπάμε επί τόπου..


Με το Χάρη έχουμε μιλήσει, λίγη υπομονή μόνο, αύριο ελπίζω τελικά να καταφέρω να βάλω ιστό σε νέο κατάλληλο σημείο, και να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές με ΕΕΧΙ. 
Ακόμα όμως κι άν βγεί καλό το link με ΕΕΧΙ, Χάρη θα βάλω και 4ο if για σένα  :: 
Βασίλη πολύ σωστή η κίνηση για σπάσιμο link, όμως θέλω να ρωτήσω αυτό είναι γενικότερη αρχή ή εφαρμόζεται ανάλογα με την περίπτωση; Γιατί αν είναι το πρώτο, ίσως υπάρχουν κι άλλες περιπτώσεις που θα μπορούσαν να σπάσουν links...

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Νομίζω stean ότι δεν έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή και εκτός από αυτό θα κάνω λινκ προς περίπου αυτή την κατευθυνση με τον vaggos13 που είναι πιό κοντά μου και έχουμε οπτική. Επίσης θα ήταν πιστεύω καλύτερα να κάνεις κάποιο λινκ με κάποιον από τα Κ.Πατήσια που είναι σχετικά κοντα σου π.χ. τον stafan αντι να περάσουμε πάνω από ολους.
> 
> Τον tlogic πρεπει να τον βλέπω καθαρά αρκεί να έχει κι αυτός ελευθερο πεδίο προς εμένα. Αυτή είναι καλή περίπτωση για να κοντύνουμε ακόμη πιό πολυ το λινκ με τον special. Tlogic, αν έχεις ετοιμοπαράδωτα 2 interfaces, συνενοούμαστε και το σπάμε επί τόπου..
> 
> 
> Με το Χάρη έχουμε μιλήσει, λίγη υπομονή μόνο, αύριο ελπίζω τελικά να καταφέρω να βάλω ιστό σε νέο κατάλληλο σημείο, και να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές με ΕΕΧΙ. 
> Ακόμα όμως κι άν βγεί καλό το link με ΕΕΧΙ, Χάρη θα βάλω και 4ο if για σένα 
> Βασίλη πολύ σωστή η κίνηση για σπάσιμο link, όμως θέλω να ρωτήσω αυτό είναι γενικότερη αρχή ή εφαρμόζεται ανάλογα με την περίπτωση; Γιατί αν είναι το πρώτο, ίσως υπάρχουν κι άλλες περιπτώσεις που θα μπορούσαν να σπάσουν links...


Εφαρμόζεται ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Δεν βλέπουμε συχνά την περίπτωση που κάποιο άκρο ΒΒ θέλει να σπάσει το λινκ (όπως έκανε ο Βασίλης). Συνήθως πρέπει να πείσεις τα άκρα να το σπάσουν και μάλιστα με καλά επιχειρήματα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Λοιπόν, δημιουργείται πρόβλημα συνέχεια με το AP γιατί καποιοι παίζουν με τις ρυθμίσεις που τους έχω δώσει.

Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι:

Fragmentation: 2346 (OXI 4096!!! OXI 4x!!!)
RTS Threshold: 256
Preamble: short
basic rates: 1-2Mbps
TX rates: 1-2-5.5-11Mbps

Όποιος το ρυθμίζει/επιβεβαιώνει να με ειδοποιεί για να τον σβήνω από την λίστα..
Θα δώσω διορία 5 μερες. Μετά θα πέφτει ban.  ::  

Δε μπορεί να ψάχνω καθε μέρα έναν έναν ποιος άλλαξε τις ρυθμίσεις!

takis - OK
torque - OK
myrmidon - OK
spooky - OK
touristroni - OK
Mercyful - OK
Ilios - OK
magnetron - OK
sv1aaw - OK

----------


## Acinonyx

Έγινε backbone link με τον γείτονα vaggos13. Μας παίδεψε λίγο μέχρι να το φέρουμε να παίζει σωστά αλλά τώρα το βλέπω και το χαίρομαι αυτό το link...  :: 

http://mrtg.acinonyx.awmn/

 ::

----------


## vaggos13

Μάλλιασε λίγο η γλώσσα σου στο τηλέφωνο, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μετράει  ::

----------


## stean_202

@ Acinonyx

Ok, no hurt feelings  :: , έχω ήδη μιλήσει με τον Βαγγέλη (vaggos13)...

----------


## vaggos13

Μετά τις βροχές έπεσε καταιγίδα στο link μας  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι έγινε ακριβως; Τα ping τα βλέπω πολύ υψηλά! Το σήμα είναι ΟΚ ομως..

----------


## vaggos13

Αυτό ακριβως τεράστιο ping, τα τσέκαρα όλα μια χαρά είναι μετα την βροχή.

----------


## vaggos13

Κάτι με το BGP πάει στραβά, δοκίμασα να βγάλω τον thdim και δεν εμφανίστηκαν αυτά τα ping (το επανέλαβα 10 φορές)  :: 


Συμπέρασμα με το bgp και οι δυο μαζί σαν γείτονες τα ping πάνε στα ύψη.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν φταίει το BGP. Απλά ο Θέμης πρεπει να ανεβάζει κάτι γιατί αν δεις στο mrtg τα pings ανεβαίνουν όταν έχω εισερχόμενο traffic. Όταν κοβεις το routing σταματαει και το upload.

----------


## Acinonyx

ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ*:

Εφαρμόστηκε firewall που σταματάει κάθε εξερχόμενο πακέτο του router και καθε προωθούμενο του τοπικού δικτύου (στο οποίο περιλαμβάνεται και το AP) με προορισμό το δίκτυο 10.2.8.0/24.
Αν κάποιος client επιθυμεί να "μιλάει" με τον κόμβο του mauve, ας μου πει για να τον εξαιρέσω συγκεκριμένα από το φιλτρο.

Το φίλτρο δεν επηρρεαζει πακετα που περνάνε πάνω από τον router αλλά μόνο αυτά που προέρχονται από αυτόν, οπότε δεν έχει καμία επίπτωση στο routing του δικτύου. Αυτό είναι αρκετό για την αποφυγή sniffing αφού ο mauve δεν έχει δεύτερο backbone ακόμη οπότε ότι κινηση του φτάνει είναι για αυτόν ή τους clients του. Όταν σηκωσει και δευτερο interface, θα συνενοηθούμε και ελπίζω να βρούμε καποιο τρόπο να μην διερχονται πακέτα που προέρχονται ή κατευθυνονται από/στον κόμβο μου, πάνω από το δικό του.

*παρακολούθηση passwords για υπηρεσίες, παρακολούθηση μη κρυπτογραφημένων ιδιωτικών συζητήσεων στο irc, παρακολούθηση σηζητησεων στο voip κ.α.

----------


## vaggos13

Bill, έχω αλλάξει το router και δε μπορώ να κάνω ping to .73 είμαι connected σε σένα με το dlink μήπως είναι τίποτα που έχω άλληι mac στο router;

----------


## Philip

```
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.121.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*  0.0.0.0          10.42.44.203                           0 616 1286 45 1979 1084 ?
*>                  10.46.168.65                           0 413 516 3929 1979 1084 ?
```

  ::  Γιατί έχουν δημιουργηθεί προβλήματα

----------


## BaBiZ

> ```
> BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.17.121.1
> Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
> Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete
> 
>    Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
> *  0.0.0.0          10.42.44.203                           0 616 1286 45 1979 1084 ?
> *>                  10.46.168.65                           0 413 516 3929 1979 1084 ?
> ```
> ...


να προσθέσω και εγώ


```
*> 213.5.0.14/32    10.42.44.203                           0 616 4002 1974 4526 1057 841 2125 2435 3359 1084 ?
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Άντε! Έχετε και τζάμπα internet από τον vaggos13! HOL...

Όλοι βάλτε το παρακάτω στον ΒΓΠ


```
ip prefix-list awmn seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 deny any

και για κάθε γείτονα μία γραμμη:
 neighbor 10.2.16.78 prefix-list awmn in
```

doit... doit...

----------


## stafan

Βασίλη, για κοιτάξτε λίγο το Nikpet-Acinonyx. Χθές και σήμερα αντιλήφθηκα ότι υπάρχει συνέχεια packet loss, τόσο μάλιστα που και session με to forum είναι αδύνατο. Για να μπώ στο forum έκλεισα προσωρινά το if προς Nikpet και πέρασα απο vaggos13 (χωρίς packet loss). Άντε γιατί είναι βασικό link του δικτύου  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Thanks stafan, ήταν απο εμένα το πρόβλημα... Το έφτιαξα..  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μάλιστα έτσι εξηγείται (λόγω πακετ λος) και το πρόβλημα που είχε και ο ernest0x με το IRC..  ::

----------


## stafan

Πολύ καλά Βασίλη, μπράβο για την άμεση αντίδραση! Πάει καλά τώρα... Αν μπορούσε το BGP να το αντιληφθεί και νά κάνει ένα reboot έστω  ::  Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν αυτό έκανες, ή αν ήταν κάτι που δεν μπορούσε να γίνει αυτοματοποιημένα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Είχα κατα λάθος κατεβάσει υπερβολικά την ισχύ..  ::  Τώρα την έβαλα στα 0bm.
Αυτό πρεπει να έχει γίνει εδώ και κάποιες μέρες, από όταν προσπαθούσαμε με τον vaggos13 βελτιώσουμε το link μας..

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα αλλάξω το AP σε λιγάκι. Θα αλλάξει η MAC οπότε οι clients πρέπει να ξανασυνδεθείτε...

----------


## vaggos13

Βill, έβαλες το κανάλι 5 μεταξύ μας; Γίνεται πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το latency. Πολύ θόρυβο πρέπει να έχει στο 5 σαν κάτι να λειτουργεί κάποιες ώρες. Στις 12 το μεσημέρι ακριβώς γίνεται πανικός  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το έχω βάλει εδώ και μία βδομάδα.. Τώρα το φαινόμενο ξαναρχισε πάλι στις 12.. Τι να πω...

----------


## vaggos13

Περίεργο... Σε κάποια εταιρεία ή στα σχολεία εκεί, έχουν τίποτα κανένα δίκτυο και μας τα ρίχνει όλα στο 5. Βλέπω κατι ssid που ξεφυτρώνουν κάποιες ώρες μόνο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ποιός ξέρει τι μπορεί να είναι.. Από εδώ δεν είδα κάτι σε b ή g με το kismet. Βεβαια αυτό δεν αποκλείει παρεμβολές μη-802.11 π.χ. από ασύρματες κάμερες ή άλλα διαφορα gadgets..

Πολύ ενοχλητικό πάντως βρε παιδί μου..

----------


## Acinonyx

Αναβαθμισα τον επεξεργαστή στον γιγάκυκλο το δευτερολεπτο.  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Έχει ξεσκιστεί πάλι στο κανάλι 5  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Γκρρρρρρ!!!!! Ποιος θα μου χαρίσει εναν φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων;

----------


## vaggos13

Να μπορούσαμε να βρούμε ποιος το προκαλεί... Και κάτι έφτιαχνα εκείνη την ώρα και ψαχνόμουν  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Τώρα μας την πέσανε και στο κανάλι 6, πως γίνεται να κάνουν τόσες παρεμβολές σε τόσο μικρή απόσταση με απόλυτη οπτική επαφή  :: 

Δεν φταίει το AP σου πάντως γιατί απο τα στατιστικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα και όταν δεν έχει κίνηση.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι κάποιος πολύ κοντά σε κάποιον από τους 2 μας... Αυτό γίνεται..  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δυστυχώς, 10.2.16.73 ping timeout. Κάτι έγινε απο τις 8 το βραδυ χθές. Οριακά συνδέεται, το σήμα σε μένα φαίνεται χάλια. Στα κανάλια 5-6 δεν βλέπω τίποτα άλλο  ::

----------


## sotirisk

μήπως σας έχει γυρίσει κάποια απ'τις 2 κεραίες??

----------


## vaggos13

H δικία μου πάντως είναι στη θέση της.  ::  Δεν πρέπει να έχει μετακινηθεί κεραία. 1-2 μέρες το σήμα ήταν -85, σήμερα -75 χωρίς να πειράξουμε κάτι. Τσέκαρα και το pigtail καλού κακού.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ούτε εγώ έχω πειράξει κάτι vaggo και γενικά βλέπω την λήψη μου στα ίδια επίπεδα αν εξαιρέσουμε το σήμα σου... Εκτός από εμένα τα άλλα σήματα που πιάνεις σε τι επίπεδα είναι;

----------


## vaggos13

Θα τσεκάρω κάτι στη καρτούλα θα χρειαστώ λίγο χρόνο να μπορώ να βλέπω την διαφορά στο mrtg.

Με την ferimex δεν πίανω κάτι άλλο άσχετο με καλό σήμα. Μόνο εσένα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Από σήμερα θα βάλω mac filter στο AP όπως καθε καλοκαίρι τέτοια περίοδο οπότε αν κάποιος client έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάρτα ας μου στείλει την MAC για να την προσθέσω στην λίστα..

----------


## Philip

::  Βασίλη να υποθέσω ότι δεν είναι κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα?  ::  


```
C:\>nslookup 10.2.16.1
Server:  ns.philip633.awmn
Address:  10.17.121.1

Name:    lynx.acinonyx.awmn
Address:  10.2.16.1
```

*Απο B52*


```
C:\>ping 10.2.16.1

Pinging 10.2.16.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.2.16.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
```



```
C:\>tracert 10.2.16.1

Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

*Aπo DiMiTRIS*


```
C:\>tracert 10.2.16.1

Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.68]
  5     4 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.75]
  6     6 ms     8 ms     6 ms  lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]

Trace complete.
```

Τα ονόματα είναι ανάποδα μιας και δεν ακολουθούν την σειρά που έχουν.



```
C:\>tracert router.billgout.awmn

Tracing route to router.billgout.awmn [10.46.165.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

----------


## vaggos13

*ΑΠΟ Acinonyx*



```
PING 10.17.121.1 (10.17.121.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=60 time=6.07 ms
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=60 time=5.60 ms
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=60 time=5.51 ms
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=60 time=7.45 ms
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=60 time=6.46 ms
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=60 time=9.03 ms
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=60 time=9.10 ms
 64 bytes from 10.17.121.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=60 time=9.07 ms
 --- 10.17.121.1 ping statistics ---
 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7083ms
 rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 5.511/7.289/9.105/1.489 ms
```

 Φίλιππα δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα τώρα. Κάπου διάβασα ότι κανει δοκιμές ο nikpet. Μήπως έπεσες στην στιγμή πριν γυρίσει το bgp;
Πάντως τo traceroute υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το "τρώει" το firewall αν δεν ειναι traceroute -I . Αλλά αυτό δεν εξηγεί πως παίζει από Δημήτρη.  ::  
Ping πάντως σε κάνω κανονικά τώρα.

----------


## Philip

Καλημέρα 

Βαγγέλη Το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει σχετικά με το Ping και το Trace route.



```
Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  4    46 ms    61 ms    54 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  5    96 ms    98 ms    85 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Εάν είναι θέμα Firewall καλό είναι να διορθωθεί να βλέπουμε και τι γίνεται σχετικά με της διαδρομές και τα link.

 ::  Επίσης τα ονόματα από την διαδρομή DiMTRiS-Pikos-Vagos13-Acinonyx είναι ανάποδα όπως φαίνονται.


```
Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.68]
  5     5 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn [10.2.28.75]
  6     6 ms    14 ms     5 ms  lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]

Trace complete.
```

Δεν παει από τον Pikos > Dimitris > Vagos13 > Pikos > Acinonyx

----------


## Vigor

> Επίσης τα ονόματα από την διαδρομή DiMTRiS-Pikos-Vagos13-Acinonyx είναι ανάποδα όπως φαίνονται.
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
>   2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
> ...


Φοβάμαι πως το λάθος είναι μόνο στην μεριά σου Φίλιππα. Μιλάω για το 
gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn *[10.17.121.59]* που έχει IP από το C-Class σου,
οπότε θα έπρεπε να είναι *gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn* και τα υπόλοιπα είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Philip

Παρακολουθώντας διαφορές διαδρομές και γνωρίζοντας την τοπολογία των Link



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.koko.awmn [10.20.220.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.121.161
  2     2 ms     8 ms     6 ms  10.17.121.105
  3     3 ms     8 ms     2 ms  gw-philip633.jkond.awmn [10.17.121.100]
  4     4 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
  5     4 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
  6     7 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-router1.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.253]
  7     6 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn [10.20.220.201]
  8     7 ms     7 ms     5 ms  ns.koko.awmn [10.20.220.2]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: gw-lan-nautilus.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.121.161
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.17.121.105
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ns2.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.250]
  4     2 ms     5 ms     3 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  6   309 ms   270 ms   120 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  7    93 ms   233 ms    90 ms  gw-spirosco.ee.awmn [10.17.119.203]
  8   144 ms   212 ms   124 ms  gw-ee.john70.awmn [10.2.15.161]
  9   218 ms   235 ms   217 ms  10.2.15.170
 10   126 ms    47 ms   119 ms  gw-john70.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.217]
 11   386 ms   196 ms     *     gw-lan-nautilus.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
 12   111 ms    72 ms   148 ms  gw-lan-nautilus.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.121.161
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.17.121.105
  3     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  ns2.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.250]
  4     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  6    46 ms    48 ms    21 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  7   121 ms    61 ms    42 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  8     6 ms    19 ms    39 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  9     5 ms    23 ms    20 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
 10   162 ms   141 ms   106 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Το έχω ξεχάσει το φτιάχνω αμέσως


```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.17.121.161
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.17.121.105
```

*Επιμένω πώς είναι λάθος* , Ας μας πουν οι ειδικοί.

Βέβαια το ζητούμενο είναι γιατί δεν κάνει Traceroute και Ping

*Φιλικά Φίλιππος*

----------


## Cha0s

#2 post 21-7-2005

Το spirosco-b52 lagάρει αρκετά ε;  ::  

Λόγω traffic ή φταίει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Acinonyx

Φίλιππα για δοκιμασε αν μπορείς traceroute -I 10.2.16.1 σε linux. Θα το φτιάξω το θέμα με το firewall και το traceroute. Απλά συνέχεια το ξεχνώ..  :: 



```
traceroute to ns.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)  2.130 ms  1.711 ms  1.966 ms
 2  10.2.28.73 (10.2.28.73)  3.791 ms  5.954 ms  4.476 ms
 3  gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.65)  5.343 ms  5.852 ms  8.236 ms
 4  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.57)  5.668 ms  20.198 ms  5.803 ms
 5  ns.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.1)  6.912 ms  3.847 ms  3.694 ms
```

Από την δική μου πλευρά πάντως το βλέπω σωστό..

----------


## Philip

Βασίλη από την μεριά σου οπού είναι και άλλες IPs είναι σωστό.
Από την ανάποδη που τα βλέπω εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι το λάθος π.χ.


```
gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.65) Απο εσένα
gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.68] Απο εμένα
```

*Μέσα από ΤΟ Slack με το traceroute -I είναι ΟΚ* 




> #2 post 21-7-2005
> 
> Το spirosco-b52 lagάρει αρκετά ε;  
> 
> Λόγω traffic ή φταίει κάτι άλλο;


  ::  (Εσύ μην χάσεις ευκαιρία και δεν σχολιάσεις) > ανέβα να βάλεις τα πιατάκια και γρήγορα. :: 

Φιλικά Φίλιππος

----------


## spirosco

> #2 post 21-7-2005
> 
> Το spirosco-b52 lagάρει αρκετά ε;  
> 
> Λόγω traffic ή φταίει κάτι άλλο;


Οντως ετσι ειναι. Το παρατηρησα τυχαια πριν 2-3 μερες κι επαιξα λιγο με το καναλι, αλλα μαλλον δεν αρκει αυτο.
Anyway, θα βρουμε λυση και γι'αυτο (βρηκα 2 καρτες για 35ghz  ::   ::  )

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βασίλη από την μεριά σου οπού είναι και άλλες IPs είναι σωστό.
> Από την ανάποδη που τα βλέπω εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι το λάθος π.χ.
> 
> 
> ```
> gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.65) Απο εσένα
> gw-pikos.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.68] Απο εμένα
> ```


Περίεργο αυτό... Έχουν βάλει για reverse 2 φορές το ίδιο; Το συγκεκριμένο πάντως εξαρτάται από τον Δημήτρη που εχει το master για το 10.23.26

----------


## pikos

Παιδια χτες το βράδι τα άλλαξα.. 
και του DiMiTRiS^^^

----------


## vaggos13

Βασίλη θυμάσαι ποια μέρα το πήγες στο κανάλι 6 το link μας; Ηταν στο 5 πριν.

Νομίζω έπαιζε καλα στο 5, αν το άλλαξες το τελευταιο 24ωρο δες το mrtg να καταλάβεις.

*update:* Αστο μη πειράξεις τίποτα, δοκιμάζω κάτι να δω πως θα πάει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Χμμμ.. Απ' ότι βλέπω στα χαρτιά μου πρέπει να ήταν 29 Ιουλίου..

 ::

----------


## vaggos13

Μάλλον πάει καλά οταν δεν έχει κίνηση και πολλές συνδέσεις, τώρα που είναι off ο pikos γίνεται αισθητό το πρόβλημα. Μετα απο όλες τις δοκιμες με linksys, asus, dlink, atheros και δυο διαφορετικές κεραίες, με διαφορετικά pigtail καλώδια, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά. 

Περνάει λιγο traffic και μπουκώνει σχεδόν νεκρώνει.

Δεν φαίνεται να έιναι κάτι με το σήμα / θόρυβο . Την κάνω τη διαφορά θορύβου - σηματος πάνω απο 30 db και τίποτα, θα πρεπε να παίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Έχω εξαντλήσει τα πάντα δεν έχω καμια άλλη ιδέα.

 ::

----------


## nantito

Βασίλη όταν με το καλό γυρίσεις τη δευτέρα... ρίξε μία ματιά στο λινκ σου με τον nikpet...

----------


## special

απο εχθες το βραδυ της δευτερας στης 1 το βραδυ περιπου επεσε και το λινκ 1979-3929.Εκανα scanaρισματα και δεν βλεπω να εκπεμπεις acinonyx,εγινε τιποτα χθες το βραδυ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι το παρατήρησα κι εγώ αυτό. Χθες έκανα ένα restart το router και δεν ξανασηκώθηκε το λινκ.

Είναι φυσιολογικό να το scanάρεις γιατί δεν εκπέμπει τα beacons. Αλλά δοκίμασα να το ενεργοποιήσω μηπως συνδεθεί και δεν συνδεθηκε. Θα το ξαναενεργοποιήσω τώρα για να το scanάρεις.

Υ.Γ. Συνδεθηκε τώρα με το που έβγαλα το beacon hide.  ::

----------


## special

> Ναι το παρατήρησα κι εγώ αυτό. Χθες έκανα ένα restart το router και δεν ξανασηκώθηκε το λινκ.
> 
> Είναι φυσιολογικό να το scanάρεις γιατί δεν εκπέμπει τα beacons. Αλλά δοκίμασα να το ενεργοποιήσω μηπως συνδεθεί και δεν συνδεθηκε. Θα το ξαναενεργοποιήσω τώρα για να το scanάρεις.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Συνδεθηκε τώρα με το που έβγαλα το beacon hide.


Στο καναλι μας εβλεπα να εκπεμπει κανονικα και με το σημα που ειχαμε αλλα δεν εβγαζε ssid και οταν του εβαζα να κανει connect τιποτα.Οντος αυτο παρατηρησα το πρωι οτι δεν ειχε καθολου beacons ekpomph μεσα απο το μκτ.Σε ευχαριστω aci!!!!!!!Oxi τιποτε αλλο αλλα εχει πεισει και απο την αλλη του bill με τον koem και αποκοπηκαμε απο το Awmn.

----------


## koem

Σωτήρη απ'ότι βλέπω είσαι ξανά στο AWMN. Όσον αφορά το link μου με τον Billgout, θα είναι up το αργότερο ως το Σάββατο και μάλιστα θα έχω στήσει και νέο AP για την περιοχή Χαϊδαρίου στο κόμβο #413.

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλό μήνα και καλό φθινοπωρο..

Θα ήθελα να ενημερωσω ότι:

Τα νέα του κόμβου #1979 θα αναγράφονται πιά στο site http://www.acinonyx.awmn και http://www.acinonyx.ath.cx και όχι στην ενότητα των κόμβων Ax Bx.

Μη μου στείλετε PM. Δεν θα το δω. Στείλτε e-mail στο acinonyx(a)exchange.awmn ή στο acinonyxs(a)yahoo.gr αν θέλετε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου.

Θα προσπαθήσω σιγά σιγά να μεταφέρω τα χρησιμα post αυτου του λογαριασμού κάπου στο site μου http://www.acinonyx.tk .


Λογοπεριορισμός Τελος!  :: 

Καλή συνέχεια και πολλά 73.




> Long way from home
> nowhere to go what made the river so cold
> the sweat of thoughts trickle down my brow
> soaking and stinging my eye
> tell tale sighs and cries
> of dreams unFULFILLED
> and time is running DRY
> PANIC stricken bloodshot hearts
> TRY TO RESTART
> ...

----------


## vaggos13

Έχει πέσει το link μας, δοκιμάζεις κάτι ; Δεν φαίνεται να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωχ! Που το θυμηθηκες βρε αυτό το thread; LOL!

Τώρα το κοίταξα και έχεις δίκιο! Ήταν down... Περιεργο!

Επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω πήξει στην δουλειά μπορεί να το κατέβασα υπνοβατώντας και να μη το θυμάμαι...

Συγνώμηηηηη!!!!

 ::

----------


## vaggos13

Δεν πειράζει  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Βελτίωσα το σήμα ακόμα περισσότερο  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Επειδή δεν γίνεται να βγάζω διαρκώς το φίδι από την τρύπα και να ψάχνω ποιός φταίει που το latency στο AP ανεβαίνει,

*ΟΣΟΙ CLIENTS ΠΙΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ ΙΣΧΥ ΘΑ BANΑΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ!!!*

Για να ξανασυνδεθούν θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για να ελεγξουμε την ισχύ.

----------


## Acinonyx

*ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ AP*

Θέλω traffic shaping/QoS στο AP ώστε να έχω χαμηλό latency/Δε με νοιάζει η ταχύτητα.[/*:m:40dcc]Δεν θέλω traffic shaping/QoS στο AP ώστε να έχω μεγάλες ταχύτητες/Δε με νοιάζει το latency.[/*:m:40dcc] Δεν με ενδιαφερει[/*:m:40dcc]

Ψηφίζετε ένα από τα τρία γράφοντας την επιλογή σας από κάτω.

Διάρκεια ψηφοφορίας: 4 μέρες (λήξη 1/2/2006 15:00)

torque
myrmidon
mercyful
ilios
magnetron
sv1aaw
teris
mernion
iliasam
mcstrave
eagelidis3
pilotos39
jetpilot

*Με πράσινο όσοι έχουν ψηφίσει, με κόκκινο όσοι δεν έχουν ψηφίσει ακόμη.

----------


## pilotos39

Καλησπέρα, είμαι νέος πελάτης του Α.P. σας και όσον αφορά την ψηφοφορία που κάνετε θα με ενδιέφερε η επιλογή - Α -.

----------


## vaggos13

teris: A  ::

----------


## MerNion

Α of course.. Να μπορούμε να πάρουμε και κανα VOIP ενώ λίωνουν στο DC ορισμένοι... Μακάρι να εφαρμοστεί σε όλο το δίκτυο QoS κάποια μέρα..

----------


## magnetron

magnetron: A

----------


## eaggelidis

Αν και ακόμη δεν έχω συνδεθεί σωστά το Α.

Καλές οι ταχύτητες , αλλά να μπορούν να δουλεύουν όλοι.

Η

----------


## sv1aaw

A. Αν είναι να δουλεύει ΟΚ και φυσικά οτι πει ο λαός !!!  ::  
Βασίλη ποτε θα τα πούμε και απο κοντά ???

----------


## sv1aaw

A. Αν είναι καλο για το δίκτυο.
73 de sv1aaw

----------


## acoul

Καλό θα ήταν οι πελάτες να είναι σε ένα state προσωρινού visitor και αν θέλουν υψηλότερες ταχύτητες και διαθεσιμότητα να έβλεπαν την προοπτική αναβάθμισής τους σε κόμβο κορμού ώστε να βοηθηθεί και αναπτυχθεί το δίκτυο γενικότερα - πρέπει να υπάρχουν κίνητρα !! Το QoS είναι must για τον κορμό του δικτύου μας συνολικά για να έχει νόημα !!

my 0.0002 euros

----------


## iliasam

Α δαγκωτό γιατί προέχει νά παίζουμε όλοι καλά.  ::

----------


## Torque

Εγώ είμαι ο πρώτος client που συνδέθηκε πάνω σου εδώ και κανα 1 1/2 χρονο περίπου αν θυμάμαι καλά.Και έχω αποδειχτεί τρομερός leecher τόσο από awmn,όσο και από internet.Σίγουρα θα επέλεγα το Β...αλλά θυμάμαι και τον λόγο που ενδιαφέρθηκα και έψαξα και έμαθα και έφτιαξα ιστό για να συνδεθώ και εγώ σε αυτή την μοναδική,πιστεύω,κοινότητα.Ο λόγος ήταν για να μάθω νέα πράγματα,να αποκτήσω τεχνογνωσία...να πάρω αλλά και αργότερα να δώσω όσο και ότι μπορώ,από νέες προτάσεις και συμβουλές μέχρι και να σηκώσω κόμβο με υπηρεσίες για όλους και να ενώσω περιοχές και άτομα.

Ξεκάθαρα λοιπόν επιλέγω το Α...για να μπορούμε όλοι μας να χαιρόμαστε αυτά που θέλεις και προσφέρεις.

Υ.Γ. Δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι τόσο πρόβλημα για μένα να κατεβάσω μια ταινία σε 2-3 μέρες αντί για 10-15 ώρες.

----------


## JetPilot

Αν και δεν εχει γινει ακομα η συνδεση μου (ειναι θεμα λιγων ημερών LambrosG θελοντος και καιρου επιτρεποντος  ::  ), σιγουρα ψηφιζω Α.

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλημέρα,

νέος client #6924.

Η

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικος!

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπήκαν κάποια MAC filter σε κάποιους υπολογιστές που ήταν άγνωστοι και κινούντουσαν ψιλό-περίεργα στο δίκτυο.

Αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα να συνδεθεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου να το δούμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το link με special θα είναι προσορινά down για να γίνουν δοκιμές με τον gkapog.

----------


## stafan

Βασίλη, κάτι συμβαίνει με το nikpet-acinonyx. Κάνει διαρκώς timeouts  :: . Στον Χρήστο που είδα, το rx παίζει συνέχεια μέχρι και 6...

----------


## nikpet

> Βασίλη, κάτι συμβαίνει με το nikpet-acinonyx. Κάνει διαρκώς timeouts . Στον Χρήστο που είδα, το rx παίζει συνέχεια μέχρι και 6...



Το κοιτούσαμε μαζί με τον Βασίλη το μεσημέρι...

Περίεργα πράγματα...

Προσωρινά έκλεισα το bgp...

----------


## Acinonyx

Τώρα παίζει κανονικά χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα...  ::

----------


## nikpet

Ξανασήκωσα το bgp...

Για να δούμε...



edited...


Έχει πάλι packet loss και το ξανάκλεισα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Την Κυριακή ο κόμβος θα είναι off από τις 07:00 έως τις 17:00 λόγω εργασιών της ΔΕΗ στην περιοχή.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα links με vaggos13 και special σήμερα θα είναι προσορινά down για να γίνουν κάποια scans προς αυτές τις κατευθύνσεις.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα υπολειτουργεί για κάποιες ώρες λόγω εργασιών στις κεραίες.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο κόμβος θα υπολειτουργεί για κάποιες ώρες λόγω εργασιών στις κεραίες.


Ξανά..
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τελευταία υπήρχαν κάποια προβλήματα με την μία από τις 2 ethernet του access point με αποτέλεσμα να δημιoυργούνται πολλά errors και τελικά να πέφτει τελείως η επικοινωνία με τον router.

Κλειδωνοντας την ταχύτητα της ethernet σε 100mbps half-duplex φαίνεται να μην εμφανίζει λάθη και το πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχει λυθεί. Oπότε δε θα υπάρχουν άλλα downtimes στο AP.  ::

----------


## manoskol

καλησπέρα Βασίλη μπορείς να δείς λίγο γιατι δεν πέζει το link σου με τον
spooky

tracert http://www.acinonyx.awmn

Tracing route to lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.49]
3 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn [10.23.26.38]
4 1 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-pikos.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.28.75]
5 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn [10.2.46.242]
6 6 ms 4 ms 3 ms lynx.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.1]

Trace complete.

Ενώ 

tracert ns.spooky.awmn

Tracing route to ns.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.2]
2 <1 ms 1 ms 1 ms spookylnx.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.1]

Trace complete.

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το int του Νεκτάριου μπορεις να το κοιτάξεις ?

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλημέρα Μάνο,

Δε πρόλαβα...

Κάποιος το έκανε reboot.  :: 

Αν ξανατύχει, αστο να δούμε τι φταίει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι clients μπορούν να βλέπουν το σήμα τους στη διεύθυνση http://mrtg.acinonyx.awmn/aprssi.html

----------


## Acinonyx

Άλλαξα τους atheros drivers σε madwifi new generation.

Αν κάποιος παρατηρήσει κάτι περιεργο, ας το αναφέρει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει κάποιος client με laptop turbo-x που χρησιμοποιεί την 10.2.16.29.

Δεν την έχω σημειωμένη και πρέπει να την έχω δώσει κάπου προφορικά αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που.

Ποιός την έχει;

----------


## Acinonyx

Το Access Point τα είχε παίξει λίγο και έκοβε στα 240kb/s. Δεν ξέρω από πότε ήταν έτσι.

Του πάτησα ένα reset και έστρωσε.  ::

----------


## manoskol

ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=274870#274870
Κατι έχει γινει στο 1979-45 με αποτέλεσμα να μην αποσυρονται τα routes
και να υπάρχει μαυρη τρυπα!!!!!!!
εχω κλείσει προσωρινα το BGP με Spooky αν δεν μπορειτε να με βρειτε πειτε να το ανοιξει ο Dimitris^^^ 2125  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα γίνουν μετρήσεις bandwidth και latency για τα επομενα δεκαπέντε λεπτά στο link Acinonyx-spooky. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα είναι εντελώς πηγμένο για αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα.

Μην ανησυχήσετε.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Done!

Back to normal...

----------


## manoskol

Δεν μας ειπατε results!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=277315#277315
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μετά από μία ιδέα που είχε ο magnetron για το traffic shaping, εξετάσαμε τα γραφήματα του traffic στο AP και είδαμε ότι το upload των clients ήταν κάτα μέσο όρο τo μισό του download.

Έτσι άλλαξαμε τις ισορροπίες στο traffic shaping και η σύνδεση των clients έγινε ασύμμετρη με download 2 φορές το upload.

Τώρα θα κατεβάζετε πιό γρήγορα.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Γίνονται κάποιες αλλαγές στο link spooky-acinonyx.

Μπορεί για λίγα λεπτά η δρομολόγηση να είναι λίγο προβληματική.

----------


## Acinonyx

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχει σηκώθηκε νέο AP στα Πατήσια από τον spooky #3733.

Οι παρακάτω clients είναι πιό κοντά στο AP του spooky από ότι στο δικό μου:

mercyful #4433
ilios #3736
johnaros #8185
mernion-patisia #3905
teris #2248

Ήδη έχουν μεταφερθεί ο mercyful και ο ilios.
Παρακαλούντε και οι υπόλοιποι τρεις να γυρίσουν εκεί το συντομότερο δυνατό, με την προυπόθεση βέβαια ότι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Θα έχουν λογικά καλύτερο σήμα και καλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## MerNion

> Εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχει σηκώθηκε νέο AP στα Πατήσια από τον spooky #3733.
> 
> Οι παρακάτω clients είναι πιό κοντά στο AP του spooky από ότι στο δικό μου:
> 
> mercyful #4433
> ilios #3736
> johnaros #8185
> mernion-patisia #3905
> teris #2248
> ...


Μάλιστα κύριε.. Οταν ξανακατέβω πατήσια θα κάνω ένα νεο scan και θα πράξω αναλόγως.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταποκριση κύριε καπετάνιε.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα γίνονται κάποιες δοκιμές στον κόμβο για λίγες ώρες...

----------


## manoskol

To καταλάβαμε  :: 
Οταν τελειώσεις στειλε μια ενημερωση καθώς εχω κατεβάσει το BGP
με spooky...καθώς ζαλιζοταν ο router μου......

----------


## manoskol

Μολις τα σηκωσα και ολα οκ Βασιλη εσυ τελειωσες με τις δοκιμες  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μολις τα σηκωσα και ολα οκ Βασιλη εσυ τελειωσες με τις δοκιμες


ΟΚ, δεν έχω τελειώσει ακόμη αλλά θα το κατεβάσω εγώ από το spooky για να μην δημιοθργει πρόβλημα..  :: 

Βρήκα κάτι για το BGP που δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι μπορεί να συμβαίνει και μάλλον σχετίζεται με τα περιεργα που βλέπαμε τις προάλλες.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όπως κάθε χρόνο, έτσι και φέτος το καλοκαίρι θα μπει default deny MAC filter στο Access Point από σήμερα μέχρι και την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου.

Αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα με την συνδεση του, παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου να το διορθώσουμε.

 ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Όπως κάθε χρόνο, έτσι και φέτος το καλοκαίρι θα μπει default deny MAC filter στο Access Point από σήμερα μέχρι και την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου.


Γιατί αυτό Βασίλη;  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Γιατί είναι δυκολότερο να ελεγχω την καλή λειτουργία του AP αυτή τη περίοδο και πολλές φορές δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στους μόνιμους clients από περιστασιακούς που συνδέονται με υπερβολική ισχύ για να κατεβάζουν από το DC.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router θα είναι down για κάποιες ώρες σήμερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα είναι πάλι down για λίγες ώρες σήμερα...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εβαλες μικροτικ Βασιλη?  ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Εβαλες μικροτικ Βασιλη?


Προσπαθει.... εδω και 2 μερες.... bill αν θες βοηθεια σφυρα...  ::

----------


## acoul

Τι ακούν τα μάτια μου και τι βλέπουν τα αυτιά μου ...

----------


## mbjp

μαζικη καυση linux cds αυριο στις 20:00 στο Συνταγμα σε ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας

----------


## manoskol

::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι στάνταρ!

Μάλιστα επειδή μου άρεσε είπα να βάλω και στο desktop PC μου mikrotik.

ΜΟΝΟ στη δευτέρα παρουσία θα μπει mikrotik στον κόμβο #1979!

----------


## manoskol

¨Ετσι!!!

----------


## acoul

> ΜΟΝΟ στη δευτέρα παρουσία θα μπει mikrotik στον κόμβο #1979!


Το άλλο με τον Αrmstrong το ξέρεις; ... Ποτέ μην πεις μεγάλο λόγο !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ στη δευτέρα παρουσία θα μπει mikrotik στον κόμβο #1979!
> 
> 
> Το άλλο με τον Αrmstrong το ξέρεις; ... Ποτέ μην πεις μεγάλο λόγο !!


Καλοοοο....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DrLO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ στη δευτέρα παρουσία θα μπει mikrotik στον κόμβο #1979!
> 
> 
> Το άλλο με τον Αrmstrong το ξέρεις; ... Ποτέ μην πεις μεγάλο λόγο !!


http://www.snopes.com/quotes/mrgorsky.htm

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Το γνωρίζω, αλλά τα πιο ωραία πράγματα στη ζωή είναι κάποιες φορές ... ένα μεγάλο ψέμα !!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down μέχρι τη δύση του ηλίου λόγω εργασιών..

----------


## sokratisg

> Ο κόμβος θα είναι down μέχρι τη δύση του ηλίου λόγω εργασιών..


From dusk 'till dawn....  ::   :: 

Thriller & Western στα Πατήσια....Ποιος ακούει τους πελάτες σου  ::   ::  

(just kidding)

----------


## Acinonyx

LOL!

Ok, τελειωσα με τις εργασίες.

----------


## B52

> LOL!
> 
> Ok, τελειωσα με τις εργασίες.


Ενταξει ? ολα οκ ? για πες τελικα τι εφτιαξες ?
2.9.27 routing test ?  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Άλλαξα θέση στο router και συμαζεψα λίγο τον εξοπλισμό.




> Ενταξει ? ολα οκ ? για πες τελικα τι εφτιαξες ?
> 2.9.27 routing test ?


Το mikrotik θέλει πολλά ψωμιά ακόμη για να μπορεί να αποκαλέιται router και όχι γιο-γιό.

Έχω να παίξω με γιο-γιο από το δημοτικό. Τώρα θα το ξαναπάιξω;  ::

----------


## freenet

και η πρόταση σου για να ξεφύγουμε και οι υπόλοιποι από το γιογιο? Σε πρώτη φαση quagga?
(η ερώτηση δεν εχει καμια προβοκατόρικη διάθεση)

----------


## mojiro

> και η πρόταση σου για να ξεφύγουμε και οι υπόλοιποι από το γιογιο? Σε πρώτη φαση quagga?
> (η ερώτηση δεν εχει καμια προβοκατόρικη διάθεση)


ναι... αυτο ειναι ενα βημα

κατεμε μονο και μονο που εχει αρκετα network debugging tools
η quagga αρκει να της δωσεις λιγη σημασια.

----------


## Acinonyx

Όσοι την έχουν βάλει μέχρι στιγμής λειτουργούν κανονικά.

Άλλο ένα πλεονέκτημα είναι πως ότι προβλημα και να έχει μπορούμε να το βρούμε και να το διορθώσουμε.

----------


## manoskol

::  
Τωρα που σας βρήκα και τους δύο (mojiro και Acinonyx) στο ίδιο thread
Μπορούμε να πάρουμε snmp από την quagga acinonyx version στο ΜΤ
mojiro?

----------


## sokratisg

Γιατί δεν ρωτάς και τον limah? Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, για να βγάζει στο nagios του ( http://www.limah.awmn/nagios ) τα routes από κάθε router χρησιμοποιεί κάτι ανάλογο ( remote login στον bgpd και "τραβάει" τα routes ).

Πάντως την απάντηση θα την ήθελα και εγώ.  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Nαι φαίνονται λειτουργικα λεει τα active routes από κάθε neighbor
απλά εγω θά ήθέλα script για να το προσαρμόσω στο cacti

Υ.Γ by the way πως θα γίνει να μπω και εγω εκει ?

----------


## sokratisg

Για το cacti τα θέλω και εγώ.  ::   ::  

Στείλε pm στον limah για να σου πει τι πρέπει να κάνεις.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

snmp δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα μπορουμε με telnet και ένα scriptάκι.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα έιναι down για καμιά ώρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ξανά down για λίγα λεπτα για τεστ των μπαταριων του UPS

----------


## magnetron

Γειά και χαρά Βασίλη! Όταν επιστρέψεις από διακοπές κι έχεις χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά στο AP.. κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει εδώ και 3-4 μέρες.. Στο site survey του D-Link σε βλέπω κανονικά. Συνδέομαι στο AP σου αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε κάνω ping......! Λες να βάλανε καμια μεγάλη γλάστρα στην ταράτσα της ΤiΤ@Ν!??? χεχε  ::  Ελπίζω να μην τα έπαιξε το D-Link μου με τις μεγάλες ζέστες, αν και το φαινόμενο παρουσιάστηκε μετά τον μεγάλο καύσωνα..

----------


## MerNion

> Γειά και χαρά Βασίλη! Όταν επιστρέψεις από διακοπές κι έχεις χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά στο AP.. κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει εδώ και 3-4 μέρες.. Στο site survey του D-Link σε βλέπω κανονικά. Συνδέομαι στο AP σου αλλά δεν μπορώ να σε κάνω ping......! Λες να βάλανε καμια μεγάλη γλάστρα στην ταράτσα της ΤiΤ@Ν!??? χεχε  Ελπίζω να μην τα έπαιξε το D-Link μου με τις μεγάλες ζέστες, αν και το φαινόμενο παρουσιάστηκε μετά τον μεγάλο καύσωνα..


Το ίδιο παρατήρησα και εγώ.. Εχω στείλει pm στον Βασίλη αλλα προφανώς λιάζει το κορμί του σε καμια παραλία αυτόν τον καιρό  ::  (και καλά κάνει...!). Οταν γυρίσεις πάντως, ρίξε μια ματία..

----------


## manoskol

To link με alexandro είναι κάτω....  ::

----------


## bedrock

Έχει παίξει ζημιά στον ένα ιστό με τα 3 πιάτα και γιαυτό είναι down 3 links....Ευτυχώς που το πρόλαβα στον spooky για να τον ειδοποιήσουμε...

----------


## tireas

> Έχει παίξει ζημιά στον ένα ιστό με τα 3 πιάτα και γιαυτό είναι down 3 links....Ευτυχώς που το πρόλαβα στον spooky για να τον ειδοποιήσουμε...


Πρόσεξα και εγώ κάτι παράξενο στον ιστό του χτές το απόγευμα και το σήμα έχει πέσει στα -92db! Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα είμαι κοντά και διαθέσιμος για οτιδήποτε.

----------


## bedrock

Βασικά έχει πέσει ο ιστός....

Τώρα έσπασε????Τον έριξε ο αέρας?? Δεν γνωρίζω...Απλά τυχαίνει να περνάω απτον σταθμό Α.Πατησσίων κάθε μέρα και φαίνονται οι ιστοί του...Ο ένας είναι κάτω από εχθές απότι παρατήρησα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Keymaster

Πέρασα σήμερα απο την ταράτσα του Acinonyx . Ο ιστος λύγισε μετά την πρώτη ένωση . Αυτό έγινε διότι μία αντιρίδα έφυγε απο την θέση της . Πάντως οι κεραίες , τα feeder και η omni δεν εχουν υποστεί καμία βλάβη οπότε το ζήτημα είναι απλό και θα λυθεί σύντομα . Επικοινώνησα με Acinonyx και μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα θα έχει επιστρέψει  ::  μεχρι τότε υπομονή  ::

----------


## manoskol

traceroute http://www.awmn
traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.520 ms 0.245 ms 0.185 ms
2 gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81) 0.651 ms 0.531 ms 0.677 ms
3 gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105) 0.968 ms 0.819 ms 0.734 ms
4 gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233) 1.982 ms 1.340 ms 1.516 ms
5 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 1.776 ms 1.445 ms 2.122 ms
6 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 1.790 ms 1.952 ms 2.135 ms

 ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλησπέρα,


εφτάψυχος είναι ο κόμβος ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλα καλά. Ευχαριστώ όλους για την το ενδιαφέρον για τον κόμβο και την συμπαράσταση και βοηθεια στο πρόβλημα...

Special thanks to:
- bedrock, που ελεγχει τις κεραίες καθε φορά που περνάει από το σταθμό
- tireas, επίσης για τον οπτικό έλεγχο από την ταράτσα του
- spooky και manoskol, για την άμεση ενημέρωση
- keymaster, για την υλική και χειρονακτική προσφορά

Το ημερολόγιο του κόμβου όπου έχει καταγραφεί το γεγονός ->
http://www.acinonyx.awmn/logs/2006.html
http://www.acinonyx.ath.cx/logs/2006.html

----------


## manoskol

Acinonyx is down λογω ρευματος  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Κατέβασα το link με Alexandro γιατί έχει χάσει παραπάνω από 10db μέχρι να βρούμε τι είναι.

----------


## B52

> Κατέβασα το link με Alexandro γιατί έχει χάσει παραπάνω από 10db μέχρι να βρούμε τι είναι.



Βασιλη κανε ενα check τα feeders για νερο η πιο πιθανη αιτια ειναι .....

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, αυτό ήταν. Το αντικατέστησα...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα κατέβει η omni και κάποια links για κάποιες ώρες για συντηρηση.

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Θα κατέβει η omni και κάποια links για κάποιες ώρες για συντηρηση.


Την προηγούμενη φορά δεν έγινε οπότε θα γίνει σήμερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρέθηκε καμμένη minipci στο Access Point. Συγκερκιμένα είχε βραχυκυκλώσει με την γη ο ολοκληρωμένος μεταγωγέας της επιλογής κεραίας. Τον αφαίρεσα και τον παρέκαμψα και τώρα δουλευει καλά. Το περίεργο είναι ότι στην είσοδο της κάρτας υπήρχε αντίσταση προστασίας 1MΩ η οποία όμως δεν έκανε τίποτα. Προφανώς ο ρυθμός φόρτισης με στατικό ηλεκτρισμό ήταν υψηλότερος από τον ρυθμό αποφόρτισης από την αντίσταση. Σκέφτομαι να την αντικαταστήσω με μία μικρότερη αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως επηρεαστεί η λειτουργία του τελικού ενισχυτή.

----------


## alex-23

αφου το εφτιαξες μικρο το κακο.
το θεμα ειναι να μην ξανα γινει!

----------


## Acinonyx

> αφου το εφτιαξες μικρο το κακο.
> το θεμα ειναι να μην ξανα γινει!


Αυτό φοβάμαι βασικά! Και αν ξαναγίνει θα χτυπήσει το chip εναλλαγής TX/RX. Μετά η κάρτα θα μπορεί να παίζει μόνο με 2 κεραίες.

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331160#331160

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχουν πάρει νερό όλα τα feeder nvak που δεν είχα κολλήσει με σιλικόνη (3). Κατέβασα τα 2 από αυτά και τα στεγνώνω αυτή τη στιγμή.

Το link με nikpet δεν το φτάνω με αυτόν τον καιρό οπότε θα μείνει down μέχρι να σταματήσει να φυσάει και να βρεχει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Καθάρισε ο καιρός και τα έφτιαξα ολα μπαμ-μπαμ.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος είναι προσωρινά down για αναβάθμιση σε OpenWrt.

----------


## alasondro

nice!!!!!

----------


## manoskol

::

----------


## vaggos13

Καλωρίζικο απο τότε που έβαλες openwrt κάτι παίζει με το σήμα. Τώρα το είδα οτι το άλλαξες είχα κοιτάξει προχθες ταράτσα μήπως φταίει κάτι αλλά δεν βρήκα το παραμικρό.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αλλάχτηκαν και κάρτες και pigtails. Ο driver είναι ο ίδιος.

Παρακαλούνται όσοι συνδέονται στον κόμβο να ρίξουν μία ματιά στο wind επειδή αλλάχτηκαν κάποια subnet και IPs.

----------


## Acinonyx

Επίσης το κανάλι στο AP έγινε 9. Έχει αλλάξει και η MAC οπότε οι clients θα χρειαστεί να κάνετε scam για να συνδεθείτε.

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359226#359226
Bill ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα γίνει αναδιάταξη των κατότπτρων οπότε κάποια link θα πέφτουν γιά λίγη ώρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μετά την αναφορά του vaggos13 ότι δεν με πιάνει με αρκετό σήμα, κατέβασα το link vaggos13-acinonyx.

----------


## vaggos13

Ναι αλλα δε δοκιμάσαμε άλλο κανάλι. Πλεον πιάνω πολλά στους 5 και σε 2 περιπτώσεις έφταιγε το κανάλι.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ναι αλλα δε δοκιμάσαμε άλλο κανάλι. Πλεον πιάνω πολλά στους 5 και σε 2 περιπτώσεις έφταιγε το κανάλι.


Το μόνο ελεύθερο που έχω είναι το 5.7GHz.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down σήμερα για κάποια ώρα γιατί θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του OpenWrt.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία η αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού του router!

Τί άλλαξε:
Νέος πυρήνας -> 2.6.19.2[/*:m:2fda1]Αναβαθμίστηκε ο driver madwifi στην release 2210[/*:m:2fda1]Πιό εύχρηστα και με επιπλέον δυνατότητες script για το configuration των wireless καρτών[/*:m:2fda1]Αναβαθμίστηκε το olsrd στην έκδοση 0.5.0[/*:m:2fda1]Πολλές διορθώσεις bugs στο olsrd και μερικά στην quagga[/*:m:2fda1]

To image και τα πακέτα που χρησιμοποιούνται βρίσκονται εδώ ενώ ο πηγαίος κώδικας είναι από http://www.openwrt.awmn.

----------


## manoskol

Mπραβο Βασιλη ! Πεσμου οτι εβαλες και υποστηριξη για lm_sensors!  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Αυτό μπορεί να περάσει στο ASUS500κάτι να παίξει?

----------


## manoskol

Προς το πάρον ειναι για pc vaggo

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο κόμβος θα είναι down σήμερα για κάποια ώρα γιατί θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του OpenWrt.


 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου θα είναι down για κάποια ώρα σήμερα γιατί θα προστεθούν ανεμηστήρες στο σκληρό δίσκο για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος client να επιβεβαιώσει ότι το Access Point λειτουργεί κανονικά και συγκεκριμένα ότι εκπέμπει beacons τα οποία λαμβάνονται κατά το scanάρισμα;

----------


## magnetron

Βασίλη από σήμερα το πρωί τα ping statistics δεν πάνε καθόλου καλά..  ::  



```
Ping statistics for 10.2.16.1:
    Packets: Sent = 274, Received = 266, Lost = 8 (2% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 193ms, Maximum = 1413ms, Average = 652ms
```

Πάντως γενικότερα το ping είναι σταθερά 2ms εδώ και μήνες!!!
Το test page με τις ισχείς θα το ξανασηκώσεις; Είναι πολυ βολικό για clients με D-Link!

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, θα το σηκώσω και μάλιστα βελτιωμένο!

Γιώργο, από ότι παρατήρησα μόνο εσύ έχεις υψηλό latency, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και αρκετό traffic.

----------


## magnetron

Μπορεί να ήταν ιδέα μου χθες.. τώρα είμαι μια χαρά! Με κλειστό το DC έχω τα εξής:



```
Ping statistics for 10.2.16.1:
    Packets: Sent = 129, Received = 129, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 13ms, Average = 2ms
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Έφτιαξα μία σελίδα με κάποια ελάχιστα στατιστικά για το Access Point.

http://ap.acinonyx.awmn/cgi-bin/stats

Ελπίζω να τα βρείτε χρήσιμα  ::

----------


## magnetron

Βασίλη μόλις έκανα κάποια δοκιμαστικά ping με μηδενικό traffic (κλειστό DC). Μετέβαλα την ισχύ του Dlink έτσι ώστε το σήμα μου να φτάνει στο AP σου με ισχείς από -65dBm έως -61dBm. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σταθερό και ανεξάρτητο της ισχύος εκπομπής μου. Είχα πάντα ένα average ping 500 ms.  ::

----------


## magnetron

Τώρα έχει επανέλθει το ping στα 2-3ms..

----------


## Acinonyx

Το ψάχνω Γιώργο. Νομίζω βρήκα ένα προβληματάκι....

Δες εδώ -> http://www.openwrt.awmn/trac/ticket/13

Επίσης θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές σήμερα μήπως καταφέρω και το φτιάξω. Ίσως κάνω και κάποια reboot στον router.  :: 

Καλό μήνα!

----------


## magnetron

Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο η αλλαγή του rx rate επηρεάζει και το ping.

Καλή πρωτομαγιά και καλό μήνα να'χουμε!

Υ.Γ.: Μετά λύπης μου σου μεταφέρω αυτό που μόλις πληροφορήθηκα μέσω τηλεγραφήματος: Ο ΓΟΡIΛΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Η ρύθμιση txpower στο Access Point δεν δουλευε σωστά τις τελευταίες βδομάδες οπότε το Access Point λειτουργούσε πολλές φορές με την default ισχύ των 15dbm. Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε.

Ζητώ συγνώμη από τους γείτονες που έχουν AP για τις παρεμβολές που μπορεί να τους δημιουργούσα και από πιθανούς clients που μπορεί να το έπιαναν με καλό σήμα και τελικά δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα στατιστικά του κόμβου βρίσκονται πιά στην σελίδα http://stats.acinonyx.awmn/

Τα γραφήματα ανανεώνονται κάθε μία ώρα

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος μπορεί να είναι για κάποια ώρα down λόγω εργασιών συντήρησης..

----------


## Acinonyx

Αναβαθμίστηκε το openwrt του router στο Onyx build-0007

Επίσης ενεργοποιηθηκαν VAPs σε όλα τα interfaces σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο που αναφέρεται εδώ -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=434833#434833

----------


## Acinonyx

Από σήμερα θα ενεργοποιηθεί MAC filter στο Access Point για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο όπως γίνεται κάθε χρόνο.

Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα επίσης να δω ποιοί clients είναι ενεργοί ώστε να γίνει μία ανανέωση/ξεκαθάρισμα στις διαθέσιμες IP.

Με πράσινο χρώμα είναι αυτοί που έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί ότι είναι ενεργοί και με κόκκινο αυτοί που πιθανόν έχουν κατεβάσει κεραίες. Όποιος βλέπει το όνομα του με κόκκινο θα πρέπει να δείξει σημεία ζωής μέχρι την Πέμπτη 26/7/2007 αλλιώς θα χάσει την πρόσβαση στο AP. Θα σταλούν και αντίστοιχα email για όσους δε παρακολουθούν το forum.

staser-8849
eagelidis3-6924
olympus1961-11144
sv1aaw-4656
box1gr-7350
pilotos39-7596 (nicolouris#3)
torque-2515
magnetron-4627
iliasam-4969
mcstrave-6296
sarantost-12093

----------


## Acinonyx

Η Πέμπτη είναι εδώ! Τέλος χρόνου...

----------


## Acinonyx

O server θα είναι γιά λίγες ώρες down...

----------


## vaggos13

Βασίλη αν μπορείς ρίξε μια ματια στο σήμα μας δεν βεν βλέπεις κατι περίεργο απο σένα να το κοιτάξω απο μερία μου απο αύριο.

Πόσο ευαίσθητα είναι τα άτιμα τα ufl...

----------


## Acinonyx

Βεβαίως! Θα κοιτάξω και το feeder μη πήρε κανένα νερό από τις τελευταίες βροχές.

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλα τα βρήκα καλά και στεγνά.. Νομίζω πάντως ότι το σήμα που σε βλέπω εγώ δεν έχει αλλάξει.

SNR = 35

----------


## vaggos13

Ok thanks θα ψάξω απο μένα τι παίζει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αντιμετωπίζω κάποια προβλήματα με το hardware του router. Μπορει να υπάρχουν συχνές διακοπές στη λειτουργία του.

----------


## vaggos13

Τι σου έπαθε? Μήπως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε

----------


## Acinonyx

Σε λίγη ώρα θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του openwrt στο router οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι down. Αν όλα πάνε καλά δε θα κρατήσει περισσότερο από λίγα λεπτά..

----------


## magnetron

::  Βασίλη αν χρειάζεται testing από κάποιον client πες μου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μμμμ... Μάλλον θα χρειαστώ κάτι.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Πως πήγε η αναβαθμιση?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Χάλια αρχικά! Αλλά έστρωσε στη συνέχεια...

Να πω ότι μπήκαν στατιστικά του σήματος, θορύβου και SNR των links στο stats.acinonyx.awmn.

Επίσης, επειδή βλέπω πολλά requsets για ntp στο 10.2.16.1, να ενημερώσω ότι η IP του ntp server είναι εδώ και καιρό το *10.2.16.130* ή αλλιώς ntp.acinonyx.awmn . Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τον ntp server παρακαλούνται να αλλαξουν την IP ή καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσουν το hostname.

----------


## Acinonyx

Παραθέτω ένα scan από όλα τα interfaces του κόμβου:



```
ESSID                 BSSID              NetType       Channel   MaxRate  BestSignal  BestNoise   IP          
<no ssid>             00:0E:9B:9C:5B:3C  infrastructu         0  0.0             -64         -70  10.2.159.130
<no ssid>             00:13:02:3E:D5:EB  probe                0  18.0            -69         -77  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:14:7F:20:A3:73  infrastructu         0  0.0             -70         -74  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:1C:BF:27:FF:D5  probe                0  18.0            -71         -75  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:14:A4:2C:FA:76  infrastructu        40  0.0             -76         -88  10.2.52.8   
<no ssid>             00:1B:77:D2:24:AF  probe                0  18.0            -77         -80  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0B:6B:4E:8C:E2  infrastructu       116  0.0             -78         -93  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:14:A5:97:20:71  probe                0  54.0            -79         -80  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0B:6B:09:DD:C0  infrastructu       100  0.0             -79         -91  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:14:A5:59:B6:0D  probe                0  54.0            -80         -79  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0B:6B:57:6B:93  infrastructu       132  0.0             -80         -94  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0B:6B:4E:E0:53  infrastructu         0  0.0             -80         -74  10.30.43.210
<no ssid>             00:19:D2:33:27:AB  probe                0  18.0            -83         -85  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:12:F0:DD:79:3A  probe                0  18.0            -83         -87  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0E:35:6A:F9:1C  probe                0  18.0            -83         -85  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0B:6B:57:6E:62  infrastructu       132  0.0             -83         -96  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:C0:A8:D4:BC:37  probe                0  18.0            -85         -87  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:16:6F:5C:CB:F3  probe                0  18.0            -85         -87  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0B:6B:4E:D2:EF  infrastructu        40  0.0             -91         -85  0.0.0.0     
<no ssid>             00:0B:6B:37:54:7B  infrastructu        56  0.0             -91         -86  0.0.0.0     
10283 free            00:0B:6B:4E:E0:AD  infrastructu        60  54.0            -72         -85  10.34.67.254
awmn-10016-10055      00:0B:6B:4E:DD:8C  probe               60  54.0            -73         -77  0.0.0.0     
awmn-10130-8266       00:14:A4:2C:E0:69  infrastructu       120  54.0            -79         -91  0.0.0.0     
awmn-1084-4074-test   00:15:6D:10:20:72  infrastructu       124  54.0            -82         -91  0.0.0.0     
awmn-12088-AP         00:0E:9B:9C:5B:C0  infrastructu         3  11.0            -78         -77  0.0.0.0     
awmn-12088-AP         00:4F:62:10:02:EF  probe                0  11.0            -84         -84  0.0.0.0     
awmn-1979_AP          00:0B:6B:36:F3:F3  probe                0  11.0            -54         -66  0.0.0.0     
awmn-1979_AP          00:80:C8:AC:DA:CF  probe                0  11.0            -59         -68  0.0.0.0     
awmn-1979_AP          00:11:95:51:2E:F5  probe                0  11.0            -60         -66  0.0.0.0     
awmn-1979-1084        00:0B:6B:34:55:90  infrastructu       140  0.0             -56         -92  10.2.16.78  
awmn-1979-7588        00:0B:6B:34:96:11  infrastructu       124  54.0            -64         -87  0.0.0.0     
awmn-3183-10814-test  00:FF:76:40:12:F8  infrastructu       100  54.0            -82         -90  0.0.0.0     
awmn-3725-AP          00:12:17:B7:67:1E  probe                0  11.0            -70         -73  0.0.0.0     
awmn-3733             00:09:5B:67:89:31  infrastructu        13  11.0            -75         -69  10.2.52.1   
awmn-3733_AP          00:11:95:69:BB:3F  probe                0  22.0            -61         -68  0.0.0.0     
awmn-45-1979          00:0B:6B:37:ED:6E  infrastructu       116  54.0            -69         -89  0.0.0.0     
awmn-5446-10648       00:0E:62:CB:6C:C6  infrastructu        52  54.0            -80         -78  0.0.0.0     
awmn-6275             00:02:6F:40:9F:1A  infrastructu         3  11.0            -75         -76  0.0.0.0     
awmn-7588-7780        00:0B:85:04:31:60  infrastructu        44  54.0            -74         -87  0.0.0.0     
awmn-freespot-12088   02:0E:9B:9C:5B:C0  infrastructu         3  11.0            -78         -79  0.0.0.0     
CONNX                 00:1A:2A:8A:79:90  infrastructu         6  22.0            -75         -75  0.0.0.0     
default               00:15:E9:11:6C:95  infrastructu         6  22.0            -67         -69  0.0.0.0     
DLINK_WIRELESS        00:19:5B:99:52:1A  infrastructu         6  22.0            -76         -77  0.0.0.0     
HERCULES              00:C0:CA:17:4F:88  infrastructu         5  18.0            -72         -73  0.0.0.0     
hpsetup               12:5F:1C:88:30:7E  ad-hoc               6  11.0            -77         -79  0.0.0.0     
idcom                 00:11:6B:11:AD:CC  infrastructu         3  22.0            -75         -75  0.0.0.0     
KLMN_ATH              00:18:39:20:71:1B  infrastructu         4  18.0            -80         -80  0.0.0.0     
NATASA                00:14:BF:C5:BA:40  infrastructu         6  22.0            -90         -71  0.0.0.0     
OTE3349               00:15:56:CD:83:D4  infrastructu         6  22.0            -77         -77  0.0.0.0     
OTENET_3945           00:15:56:B7:26:3B  infrastructu         6  22.0            -68         -68  0.0.0.0     
OTENET_6379           00:15:56:B6:8C:B4  infrastructu         6  22.0            -78         -79  0.0.0.0     
OTENET_6977           00:60:4C:E2:47:52  infrastructu         7  22.0            -69         -72  0.0.0.0     
SpeedTouch08DD26      00:90:D0:EB:CB:30  infrastructu         1  54.0            -69         -74  0.0.0.0     
SpeedTouchB8DE54      00:14:A5:09:66:C6  probe                0  36.0            -78         -80  0.0.0.0     
TitanHQAiroNet        00:13:7F:8C:C4:10  infrastructu         3  18.0            -66         -68  0.0.0.0     
Wireless              00:11:6B:11:9F:9C  infrastructu         3  22.0            -77         -79  0.0.0.0
```

_infrastructure = Access Points
probe = Clients_

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελικά εσείς δεν είσαστε ON  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router του κόμβου θα είναι down γιά κάποιες ώρες.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router είναι πάλι up...

----------


## quam

Μου έδωσες ιδέα με αυτό που είδα στις φωτό.
Να λοιπόν πως θα χρησιμοποιήσω τη δίφυλλη ντουλάπα από καρυδιά που κληρονόμησα από τη γιαγιά μου.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Την ιδέα για την ντουλάπα την έκλεψα από το dmarinos. Αύριο θα βγάλω περισσότερες φωτογραφίες.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλα τα μηχανήματα του κόμβου μέσα στο ντουλάπι...

----------


## Acinonyx

...

----------


## slapper

Ομορφιές!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Ομορφιές!!!!


μέχρι τα embedded έχει καιρό ακόμα ...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> Ομορφιές!!!!  
> 
> 
> μέχρι τα embedded έχει καιρό ακόμα ...



Νομίζεις! Το siemens CL-110 είναι embeded.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> ...


τρέχει σε κάποιο BB δηλαδή ...  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


ναι και ρουτάρει μέχρι 45Mbit  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου θα είναι down για λίγες ώρες.

----------


## Acinonyx

Εδώ και μία βδομάδα περίπου αναβαθμίστηκε ο router από τα 550MHz στα 1000MHz ενώ αυξήθηκε επίσης και η μνήμη.

Επίσης αναβαθμίστηκε και ο server από το 1GHz στα 2.8GHz.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορεί να υπάρχουν σύντομες διακοπές στην λειτουργία του server.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα υπάρχει μία διακοπή στη λειτουργία του server σήμερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο server θα είναι down για λίγη ώρα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Έσκασε ο δίσκος στον Lynx οπότε θα είναι για λίγες ώρες down..  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

από το παιχνίδι χτες έγινε?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> από το παιχνίδι χτες έγινε?


Μπα, μάλλον από την ζέστη... καλή ψύξη + τακτική παρακολούθηση S.M.A.R.T. status !!

----------


## Acinonyx

Είχα ψυγείο πάνω στο δίσκο με ανεμιστήρες αλλά τους βρήκα κολλημένους. Το S.M.A.R.T. ήταν ενεργοποιημένο αλλά δεν μου είχε στείλει τίποτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εμένα ο desktop τρελάθηκε! κάθε μέρα εδώ και 3 μέρες μου κάνει fsck μετά λέει failed και αν κάνω reboot μετά φορτώνει κανονικά!!! τι γίνετε ρε γμτ? να πω ότι διαλύθηκε το ανεμιστηράκι στο τσιπ υποστήριξης της μητρικής και όσα έχω βάλει όλα κάηκαν! και τώρα είναι χωρίς, λέτε να φταίει αυτό ?

----------


## bedazzled

> Και εμένα ο desktop τρελάθηκε! κάθε μέρα εδώ και 3 μέρες μου κάνει fsck μετά λέει failed και αν κάνω reboot μετά φορτώνει κανονικά!!!


S.M.A.R.T. έλεγξες;




> να πω ότι διαλύθηκε το ανεμιστηράκι στο τσιπ υποστήριξης της μητρικής και όσα έχω βάλει όλα κάηκαν! και τώρα είναι χωρίς, λέτε να φταίει αυτό ?


Στο northbridge ή southbridge; Και τι εννοείς «διαλύθηκε» και «όλα κάηκαν»;
Όπως και να' χει, πρέπει να αποκαταστήσεις την ψύξη στο εν λόγω chip.

----------


## MAuVE

> Είχα ψυγείο πάνω στο δίσκο με ανεμιστήρες αλλά τους βρήκα κολλημένους. Το S.M.A.R.T. ήταν ενεργοποιημένο αλλά δεν μου είχε στείλει τίποτα.


Σε ένα paper τεχνικών της Google αναφέρεται ότι πάνω από το 50% των δίσκων που παρουσίασαν πρόβλημα δεν είχαν προειδοποιήσει μέσω S.M.A.R.T.

Για τον λόγο αυτό, καταλήγουν στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν μπορεί κανείς να βασίζεται μόνο στο S.Μ.Α.R.T.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τελικά ο δίσκος χάλασε λόγω κακής τροφοδοσίας. Έλυσα το τροφοδοτικό και βρήκα όλου τους πυκνωτές στις εξόδους του παλμοτροφοδοτικού σκασμένους. Σε καλό μηχάνημα, στον έλεγχο του δίσκου για badblocks βρίσκονται sectors με σφάλματα αλλά πιστεύω ότι απλά δεν έχουν γραφτεί «αρκετά δυνατά» και ότι αν τους μηδενίσω με καλή τροφοδοσία θα είναι μιά χαρά. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν μου έχει «φάει» όλους τους reserved sectors το firmware στην προσπάθεια του για low level recovery.

Λόγω επαναφοράς από backup, όλες οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου έχουν πάει 1-2 μέρες πίσω. Όσοι τις χρησιμοποιείτε και έχετε κάνει κάποιες αλλαγές που αποθηκεύονται στο server τις τελευταίες αυτές μέρες, είναι πολύ πιθανό να χρειαστεί να τις ξαναπεράσετε.

----------


## bedazzled

Τι PSU ήταν;  ::

----------


## tripkaos

και τι χρονολογιας?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

chieftech 350W. Πρέπει να ήταν 4-5 χρονών. Ακόμη το ίδιο έχω πανω. Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές. Βέβαια θα το αντικαταστήσω αύριο για καλό και για κακό.

----------


## BladeWS

Mια απο τα ίδια και εδώ,σήμερα το απόγευμα.. Ο σκληρός του σέρβερ 'μας άφησε' λόγω ζέστης (?) Θα προσπαθήσω να καλυτερεύσω την ψύξη...

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε τσεκάρεις κι εσύ το τροφοδοτικό σου;

----------


## BladeWS

Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά και θα σου πω.

----------


## mojiro

Πολλά παράξενα με το ρεύμα τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες... Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα είναι τοπικό παρά κεντρικό (τροφοδοσία ΔΕΗ). Εδώ και μία βδομάδα έχουν ανακοινωθεί άσχημες διακοπές ρεύματος για όλο το καλοκαίρι... Θα είναι πρώτη φορά φέτος που θα μπει UPS στο σπίτι παρόλο που έχω ακριβά PSU.

----------


## bedazzled

> Θα είναι πρώτη φορά φέτος που θα μπει UPS στο σπίτι παρόλο που έχω ακριβά PSU.


Απαραίτητο το UPS ανέκαθεν... μαζί με καλά PSU πάντα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενεργοποιήθηκε authentication στον proxy.acinonyx.awmn . Για πρόσβαση στείλτε PM ή email.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενεργοποιήθηκε MAC filter για τους clients του Access Point. Όσοι clients αντιμετωπίσετε προβλήματα στη σύνδεση στείλτε PM ή e-mail με την MAC του υπολογιστή που δε συνδέεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

O proxy server θα είναι προσορινά εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## Acinonyx

> O proxy server θα είναι προσορινά εκτός λειτουργίας.


Ξανά θα υπάρχουν ψιλοδιακοπές...

----------


## Acinonyx

Γίνεται αναβάθμιση στο λογισμικό του server. Οι υπηρεσίες του μπορεί να διακόπτονται προσορινά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχουν διακοπές στη λειτουργία του router του κόμβου λόγω δοκιμών.

----------


## Acinonyx

Server down για λίγο...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Server down για λίγο...


Back online

----------


## Acinonyx

Κόμβος down για εργασίες συντήρησης...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router δε θα δρομολογεί προσορινά για να γίνουν κάποιες δοκιμές στο quagga plugin του OLSR.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά και με υγεία, άρχοντα και βεζύρη του AWMN.

Καλή χρονιά το 2009 και με υγεία.

Να μας δίνεις πάντα ενέργεια..!

Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.
 ::

----------


## gounara

Χρονια Πολλα

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστώ! Επίσης Ευτυχισμένο το Νέο Έτος!

----------


## Acinonyx

Την Κυριακή θα γίνει προγραμματισμένη διακοπή ρεύματος από τη ΔΕΗ, οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω από τις 08:00 μέχρι τις 16:00.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down για λίγη ώρα..

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο router θα είναι down για λίγες ώρες..

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο router του κόμβου και το ψάχνω...

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλος ο κόμβος θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για λίγες ώρες.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενεργοποιήθηκε MAC filter για τους clients του Access Point. Όσοι clients αντιμετωπίσετε προβλήματα στη σύνδεση στείλτε PM ή e-mail με την MAC του υπολογιστή που δε συνδέεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

Κατέβασα το BGP στο link μου με τον Alexandro γιατί δεν παίζει καθόλου καλά. Έχει χάσει γύρω στα 10dB με βάση το cacti.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κομβος θα είναι down για κάποιες ώρες..

----------


## Acinonyx

Απο σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε MAC Filter στο Access Point, όπως γίνεται κάθε καλοκαίρι τέτοια εποχή. Όποιος έχει προβλήματα σύνδεσης, να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μερικοί πελάτες μπορεί να είχατε παρατηρήσει τελευταία ότι κάποιες φορές παίρνατε IP μέσω DHCP από το subnet 192.168.1.0/24. Αυτό συνέβαινε διότι έτρεχε παράλληλα δεύτερος DHCP Server από το bridge κάποιου client. Εντοπίστηκε το κακορυθμισμένο bridge και μπλοκαρίστηκε μέχρι να διορθωθεί.

Επίσης, ενεργοποιήθηκε υπηρεσία αυτόματης απόδοσης διεύθυνσης και πύλης για IPv6. Για να κάνετε χρήση του πρωτοκόλλου IPv6 θα πρέπει να έχετε λειτουργικό που να υποστηρίζει IPv6 autoconfiguration.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο μισός κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για κάποιες ώρες

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος και πιθανότατα κάποιες υπηρεσίες του θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για κάποιες ώρες.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το access point δεν λειτουργούσε τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες. Επιδιορθώθηκε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο server θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για λίγα λεπτά..

----------


## Acinonyx

Μέρος του κόμβου θα είναι κάτω για μερικές ώρες.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για το Σ/Κ λόγω ανακαίνισης του εξοπλισμού.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα υπάρχουν διακοπές στην λειτουργία του κόμβου αυτό το Σ/Κ λόγω αναβάθμισης λογισμικού. Επίσης, θα γίνει αναδιάταξη των υπο-δικτύων ενώ θα διαγραφούν όλοι οι clients που δεν έχουν συνδεθεί το τελευταίο εξάμηνο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο κόμβος είναι down εδώ και λίγο καιρό λόγω εργασιών στην ταράτσα. Υπολογίζεται ότι αύριο θα επανέλθει πλήρως.

----------

